#ayatana 2010-01-25
<mccann> hi does agateau hang out around here?
<mdc_laptop> anyone know if Matthew McGowan is on irc somewhere?
#ayatana 2010-01-26
<mbudde> tedg: Nice session! Just want to hear if you have seen bug #510169?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510169 in indicator-application "Segfault when setting status second time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510169
<tedg> mbudde: Hmm, I haven't seen that one... but one similar.
<tedg> mbudde: We fixed a C one on RB like that.
<tedg> mbudde: Have you tried with 0.0.10?
<mbudde> tedg: no, I haven't.. does the script I attached crash for you?
<tedg> mbudde: Doesn't crash.  I get a syntax error.
<mbudde> tedg: hmm... and 0.0.10 isn't built for karmic yet...
<tedg> Ah!  Set off the bat signal!  kenvandine come save us!
<tedg> :)
<mbudde> It's missing a build dependency apparently :/
<djsiegel> ok vish
<djsiegel> we need 5 more f-spot papercuts
<seg|ars> djsiegel: check out the new reply UI in gwibber: http://s3.amazonaws.com/scrnshots.com/screenshots/225348/gwibber-reply-barpng
<seg|ars> what do you think?
<djsiegel> seg|ars: please tell me you leave out the "as USERNAME" when I have one account? :)
<djsiegel> very cool dude
<seg|ars> that's a really good idea. I'll add it to my list. :-)
<jcastro> geordi's not going to tweet you back dude.
#ayatana 2010-01-27
<SiDi> DanRabbit1: hello, are you around?
 * SiDi waves at MacSlow|break
<DanRabbit1> SiDi: yep, I'm here
<SiDi> Mind if i Pm you?
<DanRabbit1> SiDi: no problem
#ayatana 2010-01-28
<magcius> Anybody here? Is there a way to remove an icon when updating a notification using pynotify? Passing None doesn't work.
#ayatana 2010-01-29
<doctormo_> Does anyone know if mpt is usually on irc?
<ivanka> doctormo_: he is. he is on holiday now though
<ivanka> doctormo_: hi!
<ivanka> doctormo_: anything I can help with?
<doctormo_> ivanka: Only if you would like to help :-)
<doctormo_> Him being on holiday explains his brief comment on my blog, then. I hope he's having a good time.
<ivanka> doctormo_: depends what it is you want help with :-)
<doctormo> ivanka: So did you see the demonstration video yesterday on my blog? http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2010/01/27/ground-control-demonstration/
<doctormo> ivanka: I'm thinking of removing the extended non-bold descriptions and just having the bold parts. Your thoughts?
<ivanka> hang on - not seen it
<ivanka> I have a call at 4.30 (in 20 minutes) have I got time to watch and comment before then?
<doctormo> ivanka: yes, it's 9mins
<ivanka> doctormo: (only at 1.41) quick question: how did you record your demo?
 * ivanka goes back to the video
<doctormo> ivanka: gtk-mydesktop + cheese
<doctormo> gtk-recordmydesktop*
<ivanka> doctormo: did you find it slows down your machine?
<doctormo> It wasn't apparent at the time, but there are parts in the recording where you can see the machine was working hard.
<ivanka> doctormo: ok, just curious
<ivanka> doctormo: have thoughts, well actually, questions - call starting now though
<doctormo> ok
<ivanka> doctormo: nice demo!
<doctormo> ivanka: thanks, I'm looking forward to hearing you rthoughts
<ivanka> doctormo: hi again. Who is your target audience for this?
<doctormo> ivanka: Course writers, none technical people.
<ivanka> doctormo: I should install it so I get a better sense of the full experience
<doctormo> ivanka: Sure, I'm trying to make it better now, I'm figuring out where to put the more verbose descriptions of the bars.
<ivanka> doctormo: is there a particular reason why you are focussing on that?
<ivanka> doctormo: you there?
<doctormo> Sorry, went for lunch
<ivanka1> doctormo: hi
<doctormo> hey ivanka1
<doctormo> ivanka1: I went to lunch before, sorry
<ivanka1> hmm - wonder why I am ivanka1
<ivanka1> anyway
<ivanka1> that's ok - I have installed Ground Control
<ivanka1> I like your big buttons
<ivanka1> doctormo: I have some feedback
<doctormo> great
<ivanka1> doctormo: did you get round to answering why you focussed on those labels? have you had specific feedback?
<doctormo> ivanka1: It's a technical issue, if the descriptions are too big and the window too small, then the text is cropped, which isn't desirable.
<ivanka1> doctormo: 1) Simple thing: My launchpad is authenticated, I see my picture and the buttons offer me <logoff> or <close>. Both seem like negative actions. Can the be an obvious 'Get going with ground control' type thing?
<ivanka1> I mean 'can there' not 'can the'
<ivanka1> doctormo: btw, I am on the train so, if I disappear, forgive me, I will have to catch you another day
<ivanka1> doctormo: ah, technical issues are annoying. Can the text not wrap?
<doctormo> ivanka1: It can only wrap 2/3 fixed position which doesn't respond to window resizes.
<ivanka1> doctormo: ok...am thinking about it. 
<ivanka1> doctormo: any thoughts on the <logoff><close>
<doctormo> ivanka1: So, I have the choice of using an gnome label and replace gtk-close with gtk-ok, gtk-next or gtk-refresh. Or use my own custom label for the button.
<ivanka1> doctormo: what about 'start' as a custom label?
<ivanka1> doctormo: gtk-next might be ok too
<doctormo> ivanka1: We also have gtk-forward and gtk-apply which might work too.
<doctormo> The advantage is that a standard label will be translated into every language gnome is.
<ivanka1> doctormo: yes - anything which reflects a positive action
<ivanka1> doctormo: that is a worthwhile advantage
<doctormo> OK, fixed to gtk-apply
<ivanka1> doctormo: cool.
<ivanka1> doctormo: now, remembering that I don't have a ppa but I do have a launchpad account
<ivanka1> doctormo: I don't get past that screen
<ivanka1> ivanka1: it is up to you to decide how you want to handle a user like me
<ivanka1> doctormo: oops - I am a bit tired
<ivanka1> doctormo:  it is up to you to decide how you want to handle a user like me
<ivanka1> doctormo: 1st question: is this designed behaviour, 2nd if not, what do you want my next step to be
<ivanka1> doctormo: am I describing the scenario well enough?
<doctormo> ivanka1: Did you type in your username and password and are you using lucid?
<doctormo> There is a known problem with lucid that I've fixed but the update will come through tonight.
<ivanka1> doctormo: yes to first, my identity is confirmed back to me with a picture (nice touch btw) and no to the second, not on this machine
<doctormo> ivanka1: Ah ok, so your confirmed as a user, good. I think I'm confused as to what your describing yourself as. You don't need a PPA to use the program.
<ivanka1> doctormo: I was just trying to give you all the facts to help you understand what is happening :-)
<doctormo> ivanka1: OK I think the bit I'm missing is what screen your stuck on.
<ivanka1> doctormo: I am glad a ppa isn't required. now that is understood - what should happen next?
<doctormo> ivanka1: You press close?
<doctormo> ivanka1: I take it you went to the program via Applications > Accessories > Launchpad Account menu item?
<ivanka1> doctormo: yes - then nothing happens and Ground Control disappears.
<ivanka1> doctormo: yes
<doctormo> Ah right
<doctormo> So open up your Home folder
<doctormo> And make a directory called 'Projects'
<ivanka1> doctormo: done
<ivanka1> doctormo: now have found projects and see the label
<ivanka1> doctormo: maybe we should think about a 'first use' scenario?
<doctormo> ivanka1: Yes, it's designed to be installed and for people to have a Projects directory already and to navigate to it without having to go to the Launchpad Account menu item you used.
<doctormo> But it's a good point that there isn't an obvious reason to expect that.
<ivanka1> doctormo: well, I already have a projects folder
<ivanka1> doctormo: this is why I asked who it is for - I got the impression from the blog post that it was for newbies
<doctormo> ivanka1: Well it is, it will make a projects folder if you don't have one.
<doctormo> And the banner at first has a button which goes to the configuration.
<ivanka1> doctormo: I see.
<ivanka1> doctormo: I think a scenario which covers discovery and first use would be useful to us
<ivanka1> doctormo: going back to your original question. Can you expand the label on the button itself?
<ivanka1> doctormo: does that help with the text wrapping? 
<doctormo> ivanka1: You mean make the label on the button more verbose than it is at the moment?
<ivanka1> doctormo: Is there a technical limitation?
<ivanka1> doctormo: also, can the labels be dynamic?
<doctormo> ivanka1: There is no technical limit on the label in the button, it should even wrap.
<doctormo> ivanka1: I'm not sure what dynamic labels are.
<ivanka1> doctormo: by dynamic I mean, for ground control project, could the button label be <Load Ground Control Code>?
<doctormo> Sure, it can be anything, but how is that meaningful to the user?
<doctormo> Since the button is already generated depending on the context of the situation.
<ivanka1> doctormo: I am just trying to think through what the user would gain by the labels you have being removed
<ivanka1> doctormo: and exploring why you had them in the first place - what would they lose
<ivanka1> doctormo: and, considering the technical limitations, is there a different way of creating the same effect
<ivanka1> doctormo: make sense?
<doctormo> ivanka1: I think we could have a small 'icon' help button which explains the current context.
<ivanka1> doctormo: am worried my train will arrive in a sec - am trying to make sense but be fast :-)
<doctormo> ivanka1: I think we can pick this up later, you've given me food for thought.
<doctormo> ivanka1: but keep playing with it
<doctormo> Thanks for your help :-)
<ivanka1> doctormo: np
<ivanka1> doctormo: I think it is nice if help can be incorporated in the interface
<ivanka1> doctormo: in tests I have observed that people click help as a last resort
<doctormo> Yes, something ubuntu-docs team is fustrated with
<ivanka1> doctormo: hmm
<ivanka1> doctormo: right train approaching last stop
<ivanka1> doctormo: will keep playing and keep you posted
<ivanka1> doctormo: night!
<doctormo> night
<doctormo> thanks again
#ayatana 2011-01-24
<kklimonda> hmm.. how can I disable screen dimming on desktop changing? I can't find  it in ccsm anywhere
<kklimonda> well, it's really a "desktop dimming", the launcher stays the same
<coz_> kklimonda,  is it possible to screenshot that?
<kklimonda> coz_: let me try
<kklimonda> coz_: something like that: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kklimonda/dimmed.png
<coz_> kklimonda,   oooo
<coz_> kklimonda,  let me check in Unity's  ccsm hold on
<coz_> kklimonda,   open  ccsm   General options.. Display settings tab
<coz_> kklimonda,   no
<coz_> damn I just had it hold on
<coz_> ah  rather click the Opengl plugin
<coz_> and disable  Lighting
<coz_> see if that does it
<kklimonda> ah, thanks
<coz_> work?
<kklimonda> yes
<coz_> cool
<AbsintheSyringe> what is going to be unity icon theme?
<AbsintheSyringe> it looks a lot like faenza
<coz_> AbsintheSyringe,  good question...  I have the theme for ccsm including the Unity plugin icon.... faenza?
<coz_> AbsintheSyringe,   but  apparenlty the unity icon in ccsm right now ...not mine... was shuttleworths  and he asked for another
<AbsintheSyringe> it looks like faenza, and if it is faenza, good choice if you ask me :)
<coz_> AbsintheSyringe,  you mean the entire theme?
<AbsintheSyringe> no idea ... that's why I'm asking
<AbsintheSyringe> I mean icon theme, but am curious about rest of it as well
<RAOF> It's the same icon theme as Maverick.
<coz_> AbsintheSyringe,   actually I used Tango as the base for it ... creating the icon theme on tango colours and shapes
<AbsintheSyringe> good, cuz I just made light-themes work on Debian, and intend to make unity work on debian, so for me it wouldn't be good if it's all different :)
<coz_> It shouldnt be taking on the system icon theme
<AbsintheSyringe> however I am using faenza for default with light-themes for debian
<AbsintheSyringe> coz_, they look awesome :)
<coz_> AbsintheSyringe,  I can look into that.. I made several themes    tango like.... elementary like and oxygen
<AbsintheSyringe> coz_, will you make package out of it?
<coz_> AbsintheSyringe,  but it was tango that was chosen since the original icon theme   was loosely based on tango
<AbsintheSyringe> right
<coz_> AbsintheSyringe,   I have a package for that theme  as it stands...but I have to make several changes and if sam inlcudes  more plugins then I have to make icons for them as well
<coz_> AbsintheSyringe,   so hopefully the entire final theme will be there before it is release...fingers crossed:)
<AbsintheSyringe> coz_, :)
<AbsintheSyringe> you do your think and hope for the best :)
<coz_> thanks
<coz_> the outstanding issue is the Unity plugin icon as it stands right now
<coz_> I dont like it ...it is not even related to the current theme
<coz_> so that has to be changed
<coz_> AbsintheSyringe,   ah faenza  .. yeah those are somewhat cool
<coz_> AbsintheSyringe,   I am not sure they would well in ccsm only because it would take a few weeks to create them :)
<coz_> AbsintheSyringe,  I can work on a separate set based on faenza at some point
<AbsintheSyringe> coz_, dunno, they are my favorite icons for quite some time now
<coz_> AbsintheSyringe,  well let me find the most current  revision of them and take a look
<AbsintheSyringe> 0.8
<coz_> AbsintheSyringe,  ok I see that on gnome-look
<AbsintheSyringe> coz_, http://tiheum.deviantart.com/art/Faenza-Icons-173323228
<AbsintheSyringe> I can give you my build of 0.8 for debian, about to push it in right now
<coz_> AbsintheSyringe,  the ones on deviant art are giving corrupted zip
<AbsintheSyringe> o_O
<coz_> twice
<coz_> mm i see ithas a dark faenza as well
<AbsintheSyringe> yep
<AbsintheSyringe> it does
<AbsintheSyringe> both are in there
<AbsintheSyringe> well get them wherever you want, just know that 0.8 is the latest one
<coz_> ok thanks
<AbsintheSyringe> np
<coz_> ok forrth attemtp at download  failed  .. has to be on their end
<coz_> AbsintheSyringe,   I think I got the conversation a bit twisted
<coz_> AbsintheSyringe,    I see what you are talking about... I was  automatically assumed  ccsm when  you said "unity"
<coz_> AbsintheSyringe,   I do the ccsm icons not the icons in  the launcher
<coz_> with that I have to break... bit embarrassed with my bad reading skills
<coz_> so pardon my "doof" ness  on that topic
<kvalo> morning
<MacSlow> hey folks!
<kvalo> hi MacSlow
<MacSlow> hey kvalo
<didrocks> good morning
<MacSlow> didrocks, salut here too :)
<didrocks> hey MacSlow too ;)
<Kaleo> MacSlow: salut
<Kaleo> :)
<MacSlow> salut Kaleo, ca va?
<MacSlow> hey njpatel
<njpatel> hey hey MacSlow
<dbarth> seb128: hi, about https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/705801 i can't reproduce that, is it still the case for you?
<seb128> urg, wrong click
<didrocks> dbarth: seb128: you can reproduce it if you kill bamf-daemon for instance
<seb128> didrocks, will not be respwaned?
<seb128> still happening, I did restart the session like 5 times since and it happens every time
<didrocks> seb128: it will respawn, but you'll get duplicated entry
<seb128> it's only happening with the run a command dialog though
<dbarth> so it's more a question of getting duplicates once bamf restarts and can't figure out who's who
<seb128> no
<didrocks> ok, this one is different, I stopped on the title "duplicated entry"
<seb128> those a fresh session with no crash
<didrocks> seb128: would you mean if I change the title slightely?
<didrocks> there is another similar bug, but with real "duplicate" when bamf is crashing
<seb128> didrocks, you can retitles things as you want
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :-)
<seb128> the cucrent title is not great but I was not sure in what other cases it was happening and I didn't want to set the title to be specific to "run a command"
<kamstrup> Kaleo: so hows it looking with unity-2d on top of the new place daemons?
<didrocks> seb128: I set it specifically for now with some additional info. I can have a look this week if nobody starts on that (adding it to my "opened tabs" WI ;))
<seb128> didrocks, ok, it might be a very specific corner case
<didrocks> seb128: better to ensure if we have some more worrying things underneath… what's weird is that I have gnome-panel there and it doesn't show in the launcher
<seb128> i.e gnome-panel is filtered out of the processes to list since that's a dock but the dialog to run the command is not
<seb128> didrocks, right, but if you do alt-f2 it still doesn't?
<seb128> it used to be get one icon until last week updates now it get 2 of those
<didrocks> seb128: oh right, alt-f2 shows 2 of them. you have nothing without it
<didrocks> waow :)
<seb128> ok, you just confirmed the bug ;-)
<didrocks> right ;)
<Kaleo> kamstrup: pretty good, not working quite yet, but very soon
<kamstrup> Kaleo: this is just *really* cool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557576/
<kamstrup> nice work man
<kamstrup> Kaleo: or I mean, s/display_name/column_1/ until we get to the named columns thing :-)
<kamstrup> Is it me or does the latest unity swallow mouse clicks a lot?
<seb128> kamstrup, which clicks?
<kamstrup> seb128: mouse clicks in general... in FF, devhelp, gnome-terminal, anywhere ...
<seb128> kamstrup, the dash blocks events on the corner until you click on it
<kamstrup> seb128: then clicking like a madman for a bit and it suddenly works
<seb128> otherwise not clicking issue that I know about
<kamstrup> seb128: not using the dash
<seb128> bug #705672
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 705672 in unity (Ubuntu) "invisible window with geometry 320x200+100+100 on the top layer" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705672
<seb128> kamstrup, ^
<kamstrup> seb128: ah... now I get it :-) thanks!
<seb128> kamstrup, well that's the issue, until you click on it it's eating events on this rectangle
<seb128> kamstrup, yw
<Kaleo> kamstrup: yep, it's cool :=)
<Kaleo> kamstrup: thanks
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: this is the bug i was talking about saturday night: 704150
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: shouldn't the same thing happen with workspaces too ? (when there's only one)
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: agreed
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: should the workspace switcher button in launcher be grayed out or hidden when there's only 1 workspace ?
<dbarth> Kaleo: already up or up very late? anyway, could you comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/701569
<dbarth> i'd like to finish triaging this bug and know where we stand
<MacSlow> hm... since the last update the first tab in chromium isn't never reacting to mouse-clicks (on the tab itself) inside the web-page mouse-clicks do work though... anyone else seen this?
<didrocks> MacSlow: not related to the "dead zone" square? (the one you fix by clicking in the dash and go out of it then)
<ogra> Kaleo, so looking at the -default-settings merge, wouldnt you think having a completely unified unity-2d package would make sense (merge panel, launcher, spread and places into the same single binary package too)
<ogra> i think thats what unity does
<Kaleo> ogra: no, we do not want that
<Kaleo> ogra: for a few reasons
<Kaleo> ogra: one is flexibility
<Kaleo> ogra: another one is stability
<ogra> ok
<Kaleo> ogra: unity does it because of OpenGL related issues
<ogra> well, i'm happy if i dont have to do that (lots less transition work) just wanted to ask
<Kaleo> ogra: thanks for asking
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: in case you missed it: "11:33 <nerochiaro> Kaleo: should the workspace switcher button in launcher be grayed out or hidden when there's only 1 workspace ?"
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: I missed it
<Kaleo> dbarth: already up actually :)
<Kaleo> dbarth: let me see
<Kaleo> dbarth: what sort of comment would you like? (note I already replied to kamstrup's question)
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: so the answer is that it probably should not be there but as I said during our talks, don't bother with it
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: (unless it's quick to do)
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: ok
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: nonetheless add it to the list at the bottom
<Kaleo> thanks
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: document updated
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: chees
<Kaleo> cheers*
<dbarth> Kaleo: ah ok, that should be enough then
<Kaleo> ok
<anderson> hi
<anderson> anyone?
<anderson> ?
<evfool> hi
<anderson> hey
<anderson> sry for the noob question
<anderson> but
<anderson> were do i go to report a unity bug?
<evfool> are you running unity?
<anderson> sry to bother again, but
<anderson>  were do i go to report a unity bug?
<evfool> are you running unity?
<anderson> in gnome now
<anderson> gut i was
<anderson> have it installed
<evfool> start a Terminal and type ubuntu-bug unity, press Enter, a browser will open for you, where you'll be asked to enter the short summary and the description of the bug
<evfool> this is the best way, because this way version information will be attached to the report
<anderson> ok then
<anderson> need to go onto unity?
<anderson> or can i do it from gnome?
<ronoc> anderson, if you mean classic desktop - yes you can
<anderson> ok
<anderson> doing it now
<anderson> really good work with unity
<anderson> really easy to use
<anderson> :]
<and471> Hi, what is the ppa for maverick where I can get dbusmenu-gtk-0.4?
<and471> kvalo, hey, I just re-did my branch, so there are no conflicts now, and I also fixed the issues you highlighted. https://code.launchpad.net/~and471/indicator-network/indicator-network/+merge/47276
<and471> kvalo, do you know if there is a ppa for dbusmenu-gtk-0.4 for maverick? Otherwise I can't compile indicator-network :/
<DanRabbit> ivanka: ping
<ivanka> hey DanRabbit good morning
<DanRabbit> ivanka: how's it going?
<kvalo> hi and471
<kvalo> and471: thanks for fixing the branch, I'll take a look at it first thing tomorrow morning
<kvalo> and471: about dbusmenu 0.4 for maverick. that's a challenge, I'm not aware of any backports maverick. tedg, any tips?
<kvalo> and471: one option is that you create schroot for natty
<kvalo> and471: you would just compile indicator-network in natty, but you would be able to run the settings app still in maverick
<kvalo> and471: I can send you instructions how to create schroot for natty if you want. but I have to go now, back later.
<and471> kvalo, no it is fine, I just modified the versions in configure.ac so I could autogen, and now I can cd into the settings directory and make it in there :)
<kvalo> and471: cool :)
<kvalo> and471: but I'll send you the schroot notes I have, just in case you need them at some point :)
<and471> hehe cool :)
<and471> kvalo, do you have any idea when you will start getting the backend for vala in?
<and471> kvalo, and how are you doing with vala? :)
<kvalo> and471: I have the vala bindings now working, which was a bit of challenge
<and471> nice :)
<kvalo> and471: so next step is to add the missing functionality to libconnman and then add calls to your code. that should be easy
<and471> yay :)
<kvalo> unless vala gives me surprises, of course :)
<Jacksterson> Hello
<Jacksterson> Anybody around?
<om26er> applications like tomboy or gtk-recordmydesktop no longer show their indicator menus in quicklist, was this feature removed on purpose or its a bug?
<tedg> om26er, A bug, we're transitioning APIs.  BAMF hasn't migrated quite yet.
<om26er> right
#ayatana 2011-01-25
<kvalo> morning
<Omega> night :)
<kvalo> :)
<MacSlow> greetings everybody!
<kvalo> hello MacSlow
<MacSlow> hey kvalo, kamstrup
<didrocks> good morning
<kvalo> kamstrup: morning. I'm sure you have missed my merge requests ;) so here's a new one: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/libconnman-vala/+merge/47366
<kvalo> kamstrup: this one was so strange, I didn't get it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/libconnman-vala/revision/153
<kamstrup> kvalo: is it |just| the cheader_filename that you've changed in the .vapi?
<kamstrup> kvalo: because in that case it could make sense to a 'sed' invocation in your Makefile.am to get the Connman-1.0.vapi to be purely autogenerated
<kamstrup> kvalo: needs fixing
<kvalo> kamstrup: the regexp wouldn't be simple, because there are two different filenames
<kamstrup> kvalo: ah, bugger
<kvalo> yeah, it really sucks
<kamstrup> kvalo: although I guess you could fix that by making one super header that includes the two, no?
<kvalo> kamstrup: can you check if you have libreadline-dev installed? I'm guessing configure check doesn't fail if it's missing
<kamstrup> kvalo: and generally I push for single header includes everywhere anyway. Including discrete headers is a path of pain for consumers and maintainers alike
<kvalo> kamstrup: so you are saying that I should have libconnman.h which will contain all classes?
<kvalo> ah, it will just include all the class .h files
<kvalo> makes a lot of sense
<kamstrup> kvalo: a libconnman.h that just includes manager.h and service.h or whatever you need
<kamstrup> kvalo: in fact for all my public
<kamstrup> kvalo: (damn return key!)
<kamstrup> kvalo: in fact for all my public libs i *force* this and raise a compile time error if you try to include one of the subheaders
<kamstrup> kvalo: like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~libzeitgeist-developers/libzeitgeist/trunk/view/head:/src/zeitgeist-monitor.h#L21
<kamstrup> kvalo: but of course this is not as important for an internal lib
<kvalo> I'll add it anyway
<kamstrup> this gives absolute freedom for me to restructure the internal source layout, which is otherwise impossible
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks for the tips
<kvalo> yeah, configure doesn't fail if readline is missing
 * kvalo starts reading the autoconf bible
<kamstrup> kvalo: meh, readline doesn't have pkg-config integration...
<kamstrup> kvalo: you can just do: echo '#include <readline/readline.hads>' | gcc -E - > /dev/null 2>&1
<kamstrup> kvalo: in configure.ac and check $? == "0"
<kvalo> kamstrup: I'm using AC_CHECK_LIB already, I was just missing the error case
<kamstrup> kvalo: ah, ok
<kvalo> kamstrup: but yeah, readline is _old_.
<kamstrup> kvalo: but it works :-)
<kvalo> sure does
<kvalo> kamstrup: just to keep merge requests simple, I will create a new branch for the automatic vapi generation
<kvalo> kamstrup: ok?
<kamstrup> kvalo: suer
<kamstrup> sure
<kamstrup> njpatel: !
<njpatel> kamstrup, !
<kamstrup> njpatel: I was thinking...
<njpatel> uh-oh
<kamstrup> njpatel: why is the group_model per PlaceRendererInfo and not just shared globally across a PlaceInfo (like the sections_model already is)...
<kamstrup> njpatel: considering https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Places
<kamstrup> njpatel: sorry, the correct terminology would be RendererInfo and PlaceEntryInfo respectively in the above
<njpatel> kamstrup, I think it's because different renderers might have different groups, where sections would remain constant across the place entry
<kamstrup> njpatel: at least it makes for some oddities in the place daemons
<njpatel> oh, wait, I se what you mean
<njpatel> kamstrup, I guess it could be global
<kamstrup> njpatel: indeed, and you can still have different renderes even if you use the same label for the group, that would just be two entries in the group model with the same labeæ
<njpatel> right
<kamstrup> njpatel: so I think it's a taad more consistent, and it's one less DeeSharedModel on startup (they are not entirely cheap)
<kamstrup> ((because of the dbus interactions)
<njpatel> kamstrup, this isn't something we need to change, though, right? I mean I've just come out of doing this and if you make me go back to gdbus I might kill you
<njpatel> oh, you do want to change
 * njpatel books tickets to Denmark
<kamstrup> njpatel: i don't have to
<kamstrup> njpatel: it's because I am sitting here adding the Control Center stuff to the apps place
<njpatel> kamstrup, I'd say leave it for now, we've got enough to do for A2. Maybe once the places stuff has settled down next week?
<kamstrup> njpatel: and the current spec makes this rather ugly in my code
<kamstrup> njpatel: ok, I'll put it in the gdoc of pending changes
<njpatel> thanks
<kvalo> kamstrup: I updated now https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/libconnman-vala/+merge/47366
<kamstrup> kvalo: ok, on it
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks
<rodrigo_> dbarth_, a11y call now?
<kamstrup> kvalo: approved, with a small request...
<kvalo> kamstrup: hey, I can't say no to you ;)
<rodrigo_> API, dbarth_: a11 weekly call now?
<rodrigo_> hey aruiz
<aruiz> hey rodrigo_ !
<aruiz> :-)
<rodrigo_> API, hmm, about your last comment in my branch, the PanelViewAccessible has several children, not only 1 (the layout), as shown on accercizer
<rodrigo_> API, not sure what you mean?
<API> rodrigo_, it has several because you are exposing layout content
<rodrigo_> API, right, and you'd prefer to just expose the layout as the only child?
<API> no
<API> please read again
<API> my last review
<API> your way to implement that could be also valid
<API> but, there is any reason to do that?
<API> I mean that the normal is the other way
<API> expose the only child
<API> becase after all
<API> is the only child of the panel
<API> your way is also valid
<rodrigo_> hmm, but what do we need the layout for?
<API> but, imho, it should be a reason to do that in this way
<API> and why repeat the code to expose the children of a layout?
<API> we have that code on nuxlayoutaccessible
<API> so it is valid for any layout used
<rodrigo_> hmm, ok
<rodrigo_> so, I just change it to return 1 child (the layout) then, right?
<API> well, unless you find a good reason to do that in the other way ;)
<API> yes,
<API> you can take basewindow as reference
<kvalo> kamstrup: I want to create a uber test script/makefile target which would run all possible tests there are and print an "OK!" banner if there are no errors. would makefile target "allchecks" or similar be the best solution?
<rodrigo_> no, just didn't think we needed the full real hierarchy, but if that's how everything is done, I'll change it
<rodrigo_> so yeah, don't have a good argument to convince you :-D
<kamstrup> kvalo: just stick this in your makefile for s in test_foo test_bar test_baz; do echo $s OK; done
<kamstrup> kvalo: is everything using the gtester framework?
<kvalo> kamstrup: most are, but I want to also run distcheck
<kamstrup> kvalo: check how I do it lp:libunity. You need a Makefile.decl copy pasted to your source root from there
<kamstrup> kvalo: and then include it in your test makefiles
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks, I'll check it
<smspillaz> gord: could you file a bug saying that we need multimonitor support in the switcher and staticswitcher plugins so I don't forget :)
<gord> smspillaz, not right now, if i remember when i'm less busy though :)
<smspillaz> :p
<ronoc> njpatel, a serializedstring gvariant would look like something like this no -> "(s)", "thing"
<ronoc> for the gsettings command line tool
<njpatel> ronoc, erm, no idea dude. kamstrup ? ^
<kamstrup> ronoc, njpatel: ehhh, probably? What does "serialized" mean here?
<ronoc> kamstrup, njpatel from the docs of the gsettings command line tool the set command takes key and then value, "The value is specified as a serialised GVariant "
<kamstrup> ronoc: it probably refers to the format used by g_variant_print()/g_variant_parse()
<ronoc> ah yes
<ronoc> thx guys
<kamstrup> ronoc: so what I see here is that a variant created with g_variant_new ("s", "Hello") prints as ('Hello',)
<ronoc> kamstrup, tried that already, doesn't like it
<kamstrup> ronoc: he - then I'm at a loss
<ronoc> kamstrup, no worries - just trying to helpful on a bug report ...
<kamstrup> ronoc: look at the format from a get command - the docs say it's the same
<kamstrup> ronoc: gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.default-applications.terminal exec
<kamstrup> ronoc: so it's a 'single quoted string'
<ronoc> kamstrup, the format of the value in my hash is an array of strings
<ronoc> so I have been trying gsettings set com.canonical.indicators.sound blacklisted-media-players @as ["rhythmbox"]
<ronoc> since get returns
<ronoc> @as []
<kamstrup> ronoc: ['foo', 'bar']
<kaleo> hello
<kamstrup> kamstrup: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites
<kamstrup> kaleo: Where's the original Kaleo?!
<Kaleo> :)
 * Kaleo is me 
<kamstrup> Kaleo: oh, hi Kaleo, you here too?
<kamstrup> ;-)
<Kaleo> after a good night of rest yes
<kamstrup> hehe
<ronoc> kamstrup, still not working, a key error is now the problem even though it has no problem fetching
<ronoc> weird
<ronoc> will come back to it later
<multiplatinum> ivanka,  remember me? (last week xD)
<ronoc> kamstrup, got it
<ronoc> gsettings set com.canonical.indicators.sound blacklisted-media-players "['rhythmbox']"
<kamstrup> ronoc: right, looks sane
<kvalo> kamstrup: actually I can't generate the vapi automatically. I just remembered that I did other manual changes as well
<kvalo> kamstrup: I think I just leave as it is for now and revisit then the api is stable, and hopefully tools are more stable
<kamstrup> kvalo: right, no worries
<didrocks> seb128: do you still have the issue with alt + mouseclick not dragging your window?
<seb128> didrocks, still get it
<seb128> you don't?
<seb128> using alt-click-dnd doesn't move anything there
<didrocks> seb128: no, I never had it
<didrocks> seb128: can you try this (maybe it's a perf issue that some people have): ccsm -> move plugin -> opacity back to 100%
<didrocks> (and check that alt + button 1 is set as well)
<seb128> didrocks, it's not happening in a guest session, just checked
<seb128> so don't bother
<didrocks> seb128: ok, something weird again in the session :)
<seb128> hate compiz, it's still crashing every second ccsm run
<didrocks> seb128: do you enable/disable pluginis?
<seb128> no
<didrocks> plugins* even
<seb128> just run ccsm
<didrocks> oh, weird, I didn't with that
<seb128> every second run compiz crashes
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I can move the dialogs which are not focused
<didrocks> I have some random crashes though
<seb128> that's weird
<seb128> like if I've to dialogs on screen I can alt-click and dnd the one which is not focussed
<seb128> but not the one which is focussed
<didrocks> seb128: maybe related to the new decorator? (just a stupid guess)
<didrocks> there is still the older one if you want to give it a try
<seb128> didrocks, that fixes it
<didrocks> not that stupid then \o/
<didrocks> in the guest session, which decorator is running? (should be the unity one still…)
<seb128> or not
<seb128> didrocks, it seems restarting the decorator just made it work once
<seb128> didrocks, I will keep watching for it but don't bother with that for now
<didrocks> ok, that's weird :/
<seb128> it doesn't happen in my guest session so it's likely a profile thing
<seb128> I will try to debug it later
<didrocks> seb128: ok, keep my in touch :)
<seb128> but I've other tasks I want to get done before
<seb128> k
<seb128> session restart brb
<didrocks> thanks :)
<ogra> Kaleo, so (finally) looking into the merge, do you think we could drop some of the depends in u-2d-d-s to recommends ?
<ogra> the dependency list is quite long
<Kaleo> ogra: hmmm, that's kind of a broad question
<Kaleo> ogra: any specific depends you have in mind?
<ogra> nautilus looks like a good candidate
<ogra> metacity too (since you apparently can also use compiz)
<Kaleo> ogra: metacity is a no go
<ogra> why ?
<Kaleo> ogra: we want to run by default on hardware without hw accelerated OpengGL
<Kaleo> -g
<didrocks> well, there is custom patch in metacity like the decorator one
<ogra> if i can use compiz instead there needs to be an option to uninstall metacity
<Kaleo> ogra: and we do not QA on Compiz very much
<ogra> Kaleo, by default the unity-2d package will pull in metacity
<Kaleo> ogra: so for now it's experimental
<Kaleo> ogra: which is normal
<Kaleo> a
<Kaleo> ah
<ogra> we install recommends by default
<Kaleo> right
<ogra> its just about the optional removing
<Kaleo> ogra: I see
<ogra> and i can see people using it with pcmanfm or compiz
<didrocks> ogra: what do you set in the session file?
<didrocks> metacity ?
<Kaleo> ogra: to back up a little here our package u-2d-d-s should depends/recommends most of the same things that Unity deps/recommends
<Kaleo> didrocks: yes
<ogra> probably even with xfce-session if there is nothing that hardcodes gnome-session functions
<didrocks> so, the session won't start if someone uninstall metacity
<Kaleo> didrocks: good point
<ogra> didrocks, no, but you can modify it manually
<didrocks> right, but I'm unsure about letting people shooting on their feet :)
 * didrocks tries to think how to do that
<ogra> well, we will get complaints if we have to hard deps
<Kaleo> didrocks: ogra: what package should I look at that contains Unity's session?
<didrocks> Kaleo: gnome-session
<Kaleo> didrocks: thanks
<ogra> i'm fine going with what we have but try to think ahead
<didrocks> ogra: maybe gnomewm needs some tweaking
<ogra> so things that arent absolutely needed should be removable
<didrocks> Kaleo: you need to look at /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu.session
<ogra> if we indeed have hardcoded bits that really depend on gnome stuff there is no way for recommends
<ogra> but i see for example ubuntu-wallpapers in the deps
<didrocks> ogra: strictely speaking, I can only see the decorator patch
<ogra> and light-themes
<ogra> these seem like recommends candidates
<Kaleo> ogra: light-themes does not have to b there at all AFAIK
<ogra> we often have people building custom images for unsupported arm HW ...
<Kaleo> ogra: so, we have a long list of deps
<Kaleo> ogra: it needs cleaning while keeping all existing functionalities
<ogra> i just try to think of that guy who wants to run everything xfce and pcmanfm with custom themes
<ogra> Kaleo, right, thats why i ask :)
<Kaleo> ogra: and we should look into Unity's deps
<Kaleo> ogra: and mimick what is done there
<ogra> ugh
<ogra> they are way bigger than ours :P
<Kaleo> ogra: sure
<Kaleo> ogra: but for example the indicator-* are recommends for them
<Kaleo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/unity
<ogra> heh
<didrocks> yeah, because without the indicators…
<didrocks> and it's only recommends
<didrocks> the required bits are:
<didrocks> compiz of course
<didrocks> unity-common which is internal
<didrocks> libglib2.0-bin for the gsettings binary
<ogra> the indiocators would have been the bits i wouldnt have made recommends :)
<ogra> funny
<didrocks> python for some migration script and the unity binary
<didrocks> nux-tools for the detection bits
<didrocks> unity-asset-pool for the icons
<didrocks> ogra: well, if you install unity, you want to have a way to disconnect from your session for instance
<didrocks> or you maybe want the clock :)
<ogra> right
<Kaleo> ogra: http://ietherpad.com/2s0NezImPo
<ogra> thats why i mean i wouldnt have made indicators a recommends
<Kaleo> ogra: I started putting the plan there
<didrocks> ogra: oh, you mean a dep?
<Kaleo> ogra: let's figure out the whole changes there, agree on it, and then push it
<didrocks> ogra: we have some people who wants to remove the appmenu
<ogra> ugh
<ogra> Kaleo, wallüpapers and themes should be recommends there
<ogra> Kaleo, hmm we could drop wallpapers and themes and move them into the netbook/desktop seeds
<ogra> (i think they are in there anyway)
<Kaleo> apt-cache rdepends answers part of the question I suppose
<didrocks> ogra: they are
<ogra> right, lets drop them
<Kaleo> didrocks: http://ietherpad.com/2s0NezImPo contains the discussion in a more efficient format
<Kaleo> ogra: can you leave them on the document please
<ogra> oops
<ogra> back
<Kaleo> thanks
<ogra> what about metacity ?
<ogra> if its hardcoded in the session file we indeed need to keep it
<ogra> how about gnome-session ? can we use other session managers without breaking ?
<Kaleo> ogra: don't forget that this pacakge is meant to install the session in GDM
<ogra> and what about the dep on unity ? that should be lowered to the bits we actually need i guess
<Kaleo> ogra: that's its purpose
<ogra> (unity-common/-asset-pool)
<ogra> Kaleo, what if i want to use it with kdm ?
<Kaleo> ogra: we don't depend on these
<didrocks> right, we need to clean up what's in -common
<ogra> Kaleo, right
<didrocks> I'll have a look to ensure you have all you need
<ogra> Kaleo, we depend on unity though
<Kaleo> ogra: not in 2d-default-settings AFAIK
<ogra> or am i misreading the doc ?
<ogra> didrocks, so drop g-s-d and nautilus ?
<Kaleo> unity-2d-launcher depends on unity-asset-pool
<didrocks> ogra: yes, you should IMHO
<ogra> can you tag it DROP ?
<didrocks> sure
<ogra> thanks
<ogra> so only the pixbuf engine left
<didrocks> should be brought by something else IMHO
<didrocks> let me check
<didrocks> ogra: finally, you have more dep than unity has :)
<ogra> well, can i install unity-2d and still have a working UI ?
<ogra> with these deps
<bregma> didrocks, could you look at #684275 (upload request for the ginn project)?
<ogra> else we need to re-add recommends
<didrocks> ogra: that's the question, I don't really know for that one  :)
<didrocks> bug #684275
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 684275 in ginn "New source package: ginn" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684275
<ogra> didrocks, can i do that with unity ?
<didrocks> bregma: excellent, will get to it that week, thanks :)
<ogra> Kaleo, i agree with your comment in the doc
<didrocks> ogra: we don't use any theme engine
<ogra> it should still be possible to just install unity-2d
<ogra> without a toplevel metapackage
<bregma> didrocks, thank, there are a few more multitouch upload requests pending I'll follow up on later
<ogra> so things we need for functioning should be recommends
<didrocks> bregma: got it, do not hesitate! :)
<didrocks> ogra: you need rather a metapackage then, but we can have the same rationale with every apps…
<ogra> didrocks, we will have a unity-2d package, i need to migrate unity-2d-default-settings into something
<didrocks> in that case… :-)
<ogra> at some point i would like to merge the other binary packages of the unity-2d source package into that too, but Kaleo wants them distinct for now for flexibility
<Kaleo> ogra: what what
<Kaleo> ogra: that's a very different problem
<ogra> thats probably natty+1
<Kaleo> ogra: merging the binaries is an upstream thing
<Kaleo> ogra: that will not happen
<ogra> Kaleo, no, its a packaging thing
<Kaleo> ogra: which is equivalent
<ogra> you currently build four binary packages
<ogra> while unity doesnt
<Kaleo> ogra: we distribute separate binaries for reasons that make the binary package existence valid
<ogra> with my merge we will have one meta and four binaries
<Kaleo> ogra: Unity _cannot_
<Kaleo> ogra: Unity does not have multiple binaries
<ogra> and it would make sense *at some point, i dont say _now_* to merge all binaries into the meta
<Kaleo> ogra: I hint never :)
<ogra> that doesnt make sense
<Kaleo> ogra: we want to keep the flexibility for users
<Kaleo> ogra: that means separate binaries and separate binary packages
<ogra> why do you actually need these binary packages? do you expect anyone to use either of them standalone ?
<Kaleo> ogra: yes
<didrocks> well, for instance, we have in the unity package the plugin and the unity panel service, but you can't use one without the other one
<Kaleo> didrocks: that is actually going to change AFAIK
<Kaleo> didrocks: because it's likely Unity 2d is going to depend on the unity panel service
<didrocks> Kaleo: if you are going to migrate to it, for sure
<didrocks> yeah, I'll make a separate bin package for it then
<ogra> well, if the intention is to use the launcher standalone (and if it acrtually works without any of the other) then i agree indeed
<Kaleo> didrocks: right
<Kaleo> ogra: that is the intention
<Kaleo> ogra: and it does work
<Kaleo> ogra: in fact some people already use it athat way
<ogra> yeah, tne i fully agree
<Kaleo> -a
<ogra> *then
<didrocks> Kaleo: just keep me in touch once all the seperating work done, so that we can work on the minimal package req.
<Kaleo> :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: sure, I will let you know when the time comes
<ogra> i thought there were inter-dependencies between them
<Kaleo> ogra: hopefully they will be resolved one day
<Kaleo> ogra: oh, sorry
<Kaleo> ogra: I misread you
<Kaleo> ogra: there are no inter dependencies
<Kaleo> ogra: or rather
<ogra> right, sorry for assuming that :)
<Kaleo> ogra: if they are they are going to be fixed soon
<Kaleo> ogra: there is no runtime dependency that's for sure
<Kaleo> ogra: you can run all four binaries on their own
<ogra> k
<Kaleo> ogra: there is some packaging dependenc for wrong reasons
<Kaleo> ogra: and bug reports to fix them
<Kaleo> +ies
<ogra> so back to our cod
<ogra> *doc
<Kaleo> right
 * ogra cant type today
<ogra> pixbuf engine
<Kaleo> so, I don't know for that one
<ogra> what about that ?
<Kaleo> let me bzr qlog
<ogra> i cant imagine any qt binary using it
<ogra> so it would only be pulled in as a meta dep
<ogra> which makes it a recommend
<Kaleo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/watuppa/+bug/645977
<Kaleo> ogra: we use a bit of GTK internally
<ogra> ok
<ogra> heh, not allowed ... but i belive you :)
<ogra> so keep it as dep
<Kaleo> ogra: no
<Kaleo> ogra: that's not the reason
<Kaleo> ogra: we depend on libgtk2.0-0 in unity-2d-launcher already
<Kaleo> ogra: looking at the bug report I think that it could be made a recommends
<ogra> k
<Kaleo> ogra: so
<Kaleo> ogra: what is the difference between
<Kaleo>  ubuntu-wallpapers and nautilus
<Kaleo> for example
<Kaleo> why DROP one and make the other a RECOMMEND
<Kaleo> +s
<ogra> you can run completely without wallpapers, but you should have some filemanager to be functional ?
<ogra> and recommends allows you to replace nautilus with something else
<Kaleo> ogra: I get it
<ogra> so i would keep g-p-m, gnome-session, polkit and nautilus as recommends
<Kaleo> ogra: didrocks: everybody happy with the final list?
 * ogra is
<Kaleo> ogra: thanks for bringing this up
<ogra> Kaleo, well, it blocked me :)
<didrocks> ogra, Kaleo: looks good to me. Still ensure about g-s-d and other stuff, but we'll see if you need a separate metapackage or not :)
<ogra> i'll create the unity-2d package now and show you a diff for review
<Kaleo> great
<danilos> none of the gtk+ menus work for me in natty anymore since today
<danilos> anyone knows what might be the problem and how do I best debug them?
<Kaleo> ogra: do you want to take care of this too? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/703170
<ogra> Kaleo, heh, yeah
<didrocks> danilos: stacking issue, try to right click on the wallpaper
<lucazade1> Hi all! Is it a known bug that maximized windows don't blend in unity-panel if I use unity2d + compiz ?
<lucazade1> (at least in maverick)
<Kaleo> lucazade1: yes
<Kaleo> lucazade1: and let me give you a tip
<thisfred> ohai. I wonder if there is anything like a PPA we (the ubuntu one team) can start using to look at the launcher progress bars API. Or are they in Natty proper already?
<lucazade1> Kaleo: ok
<Kaleo> lucazade1: set the gconf key /apps/compiz/plugins/decoration/allscreens/options/decoration_match
<Kaleo> lucazade1: to !(state=maxvert)
<thisfred> njpatel: ^ (sorry yours is the only irc nick I know :D )
<lucazade1> Kaleo: great, it works!
<Kaleo> lucazade1: fantastic
<jcastro> cando__: jamalta: hey guys I'm working on the unity report, anything you'd like to add for this week?
<boulabiar> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> boulabiar: hey
<boulabiar> I want to ask you about putting a package in universe
<boulabiar> bug #684275
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 684275 in ginn "New source package: ginn" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684275
<didrocks> boulabiar: I was already pong by bregma some minutes ago )
<boulabiar> ahh, haven't seen that
<didrocks> boulabiar: so, will do a first review before EOW is the summarry :)
<boulabiar> thanks
<didrocks> yw
<multiplatinum> ivanka,  remember me?
<cando__> jcastro, nope..nothing new..:(
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: did you see my note about CacheEffect on your MR ?
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: yes still waiting for more input from you
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: what do you need ?
<Kaleo> "Florian, please hold on on this merge for a bit."
<Kaleo> I suppose that "a bit" means you are going to investigate
<Kaleo> and come back to me with "please merge"
<Kaleo> or "don't merge"
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: well, it was actually meant in the sense of "it seems broken in this case, so please don't merge before first figuring it out (or merge and go ahead if you don't care that i don't use it in my code for now)"
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: guess it wasn't clear. sorry about that
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: it was very clear
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: but in the wrong sense
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: so, you have the code that is broken with it
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: ok. so if you want i can spend time and investigate it. i just know nothing about CacheEffect
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: please investigate
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: sure
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: do you have the link to your todo list?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: http://ietherpad.com/eVgMjsVwiF
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: thank you
<multiplatinum> any gmail users in here?
 * spikeb  
<multiplatinum> spikeb,  may I pm u?
<spikeb> sure
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: i don't really understand why the cache effect actually caches. some explanatory comment would actually help in the class file. all i see is that it takes the sourcePixmap and paints it. doesn't the same thing happen normally when there's no effect at all ?
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: you need to look at how an effect works
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: well, the effects sit between the source element and the destination (i.e. the viewport in our case) and basically do their own custom painting by reimplementing the draw function
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: " If effects are disabled, the source is rendered directly." which looks like pretty much what happens in your cache effect: you take the source and render it straight on the destination
<nerochiaro> i'm surely missing something
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: yes you are mising reading the code of Qt
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: let me fetch the file
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: so you're basically saying that the documentation sucks and one should not rely on it ;)
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: src/gui/effects/qgraphicseffect.cpp
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: no, I am saying you are interpreting the documentation
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: and anyway, if one has to go read the QT source to now how your code works, you surely need comments, in my opinion
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: that's true
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: probably
<nerochiaro> reading that source
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: someone who wrote effects before would not need that documentation
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: no, but someone trying to figure out why the effect wrote by something else screws up his otherwise working code does
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: sure
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: you are frustrated because your work is broken and there is no explanation in CacheEffect
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: take the time you need to read src/gui/effects/qgraphicseffect.cpp and then we can talk
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: doing that right now
<smspillaz> (#ayatana, if you are cool with compiling compiz from source, then there is a fix for stacking http://smspillaz.ucc.asn.au/0001-Fix-stacking-madness.patch - I need testers :) )
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: so basically the source internally uses a global cache, so whatever comes out of sourcePixmap is cached and you just draw it. right ?
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: irhgt
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: orrather whatever you draw is cached
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: but isn't that what happens with declarative images anyway ?
<ogra> Kaleo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/558148/
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: not necessarily
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: besides we are not dealing with an image here
<ogra> i'm waiting for persia to return to cross check the transition for me
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: isn't the background an image ?
<ogra> but thats essentially what i plan to put into natty-release
<Kaleo> ogra: is that the merge into unity-2d?
<ogra> right
<Kaleo> ogra: can you submit a merge request instead?
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: look at the code
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: ok, i take that back, it's the entire Item
<ogra> Kaleo, into my own branch ?
<Kaleo> :)
<ogra> k
<Kaleo> ogra: into trunk
<ogra> Kaleo, does trunk already have all bits from natty-release ?
<Kaleo> ogra: I don't know I was not aware of natty-release until a few days ago
<Kaleo> ogra: I have not synced anything yet
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: so what's wrong there is that the effect doesn't take into account correctly the fact that the Item is being scaled
<nerochiaro> probably
<ogra> i think natty-release is a bit ahead atm
<ogra> at least chanbgelog wise
<ogra> upstream should be identical
<ogra> *changelog
<Kaleo> ogra: you see why I dislike having 2 branches
<ogra> Kaleo, totally
<Kaleo> ogra: because we end up having that conversation :)
<ogra> yeah, but its there now
<Kaleo> yep
<Kaleo> trying a merge
<ogra> :/
<Kaleo> ogra: I merged natty-release into trunk
<Kaleo> ogra: can't you just do the work on trunk?
<ogra> no conflicts ?
<Kaleo> ogra: none
<ogra> Kaleo, well, then i need to change all the Vcs-Bzr entries again
<Kaleo> ogra: that's a small price to pay :)
<ogra> i just adjusted all of them for the natty-release branches
<Kaleo> yes that's what I just merged
<ogra> right
<Kaleo> but unless NCommander comes in screaming
<ogra> there was also a .bzrconfig setup i added
<Kaleo> I say let's drop them
<Kaleo> ogra: which is great for trunk
<ogra> to get bzr builddeb working
<Kaleo> ogra: we like .bzrconfig
<ogra> right, did that get in as well ?
<Kaleo> ogra: yes
<ogra> great
<Kaleo> ogra: bzr did its job :)
<ogra> just wanted to be sudre
<ogra> :)
<ogra> lets discuss the natty-release branches once NCommander is awake, i dont want to rule that above his head
<ogra> i fully agree with you though
<multiplatinum> ivanka1,  you there?
<ivanka1> multiplatinum: hi - I am in meetings all afternoon. We will have to talk another day. Sorry!
<multiplatinum> Np, cya
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: ping me whenever you want to pick up where we left
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: back
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: ok. so basically i was say that probably what's wrong there is that the effect doesn't take into account correctly the fact that the source Item is being scaled
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: hmmm, interesting idea
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: well, that's what i am imagining from seeing the visual issue and peeking at the code, and the fact that you only used it with backgrounds whose scale is not animated
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: so you probably didn't test if it worked in case the source changed
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: the source changed? what?
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: you mean in case the scale changes
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: for example, yes
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: what do you mean for example? isn't it the entire problem here (supposedly)
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: well, in my case yes. but i guess it will have the same problem if the source is rotated or transformed in any other way. i guess you need to reimplement QGraphicsEffect::sourceChanged to be notified about any changes
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: so you see here the issue is
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: that the cacheeffect purpose is to prevent redraws when this happens
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: when it's being moved or transformed
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: and it's important if you want to get smooth animations
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: I need to see the issue visually, can I pull your branch?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: certainly. you only have to comment the cacheeffect in the gnomebackground
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: i mean, un-comment
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: then trigger the workspace switcher, and un-zoom a workspace and zoom another
<nerochiaro> (that's the nastiest case)
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: is there a workspace switcher button?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: not yet. it's down in the list
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: just activate it as you did the original spread
<Kaleo> ok
<Kaleo> I see
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: same as last time you tried it
 * Kaleo is going to make some pasta
<Kaleo> (and think)
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: damn, you're making me hungry now
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: the way I see it it sounds like a bug in Qt
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: I can't honestly say i understand enough of the whole effect framework from my quick look today to be able to tell. I just don't see where you take scale into account in the effect code though
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: i mean, the cacheeffect code
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: you don't have to
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-5918
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: not the same thing but interesting
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: that's rotating the destination, but i guess similar indeed
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-9543
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: this is probably the one
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: looks like that one is fixed in 4.7 though
<lamalex> dbarth_, njpatel who is going to that x meeting / what time is gmt?
<njpatel> lamalex, what x meeting? http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=time+in+gmt
<lamalex> njpatel, im sorry i meant to ping jay- but he's not here
<lamalex> so i guess me
#ayatana 2011-01-26
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<MacSlow> greetings everybody!
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: ping
<kvalo> kamstrup: hi. I need to use list of strings as a gobject property. any handy way to do that or do I need to create a class for that?
<kamstrup> kvalo: G_TYPE_STRV
<kamstrup> kvalo: used a boxed paramspec
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks!
<rodrigo_> API, ping
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: pong
<smspillaz> I might need to run out in 30 mins though
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: hi. i just sent you an email a few hours ago after pinging you with a couple questions about compiz
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: ah ok, which address did you send it to ?
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: sam dot spilsbury at canonical dot com
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: cool
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: do you want me to reply out here ?
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: where you are most convenient
<smspillaz> ok, I'll just do it here for the benefit of everyone
<smspillaz> so for the decorations, the set up we have is a bit weird
<smspillaz> basically in 2D mode - we reparent windows like normal, we have a tree like this:
<smspillaz> frame -> (wrapper -> (window) | decor)
<smspillaz> we do that in 3d mode as well
<smspillaz> so in 2D mode and 3D mode, frame is InputOutput, as is wrapper
<smspillaz> but in 3D mode, decor is InputOnly, in 2D mode, InputOutput
<smspillaz> the decorators as they stand, don't really paint into the decor window directly, they paint into some other backing window and then reparent that into decor
<smspillaz> so you really end up with something like this:
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: InputOnly means that it can't be read ?
<smspillaz> frame -> (wrapper -> (window) | decor -> decorator window)
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: exactly
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: but decorator_window can ?
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: only in 2D mode
<smspillaz> in 3D mode, the decorator paints a very small amount of decoration, as well as some text into a backing pixmap
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: so essentially in 3d there's no way to access the pixmap where the decorations are painted ?
<smspillaz> with an alpha channel
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: there is, sort of
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: link libdecoration from compiz and then you should be able to read _COMPIZ_WINDOW_DECOR which contains a pixmap
<smspillaz> (_COMPIZ_WINDOW_DECOR is a property)
<smspillaz> although, what exactly are you trying to do with the window and decoration here ?
<smspillaz> (as for "fake" minimization, we have a hack for that, though it only works in 3D mode)
<smspillaz> (see workarounds -> Keep minimized windows)
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: well, i'm implementing the workspaces switcher for unity-2d, and i need to get "screenshots" of windows that will be displayed for the user to choose. in metacity we grab the pixmap of the parent window and that contains the decorations. we need to get these decorations also for compiz
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: so in 2D mode you should get the decorations
<smspillaz> (eg no opengl plugin loaded)
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: but as far as i know most people that use compiz use it in 3d mode
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: right, so which modes do we want to support ?
<smspillaz> 3D and 2D ?
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: that's a good question, but i think 3D for sure. 2D mode I don't know, i guess it's less important since unity-2d is supposed to be used when only 2D is available
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: in that case it might be worth writing a compiz plugin directly to do your work :)
<nerochiaro> er, i meant unity-2d+metacity
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: can you expand on that please ?
<smspillaz> since using your current approach (redirecting windows again) is not going to end very well I don't think
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: well, if you want to support unity-qt along with compiz, then I think it will be faster to write the bit that actually does window compositing as a compiz plugin (eg your switcher and scale view)
<smspillaz> or to use the compiz plugins for that directly :)
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: well, we'd rather not branch the code so much to support compiz specifically. all the code we have right now for the "spread" functionality ("scale" in compiz terms, i guess) is implemented by copying the pixmaps for windows. if at all possible it would be better to do that for compiz too (maybe a plugin can expose these pixmaps and our app can read them ?)
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: you can just get the pixmap with XCompositeNameWindowPixmap, it is just a rather unoptimized path to do it like that
<smspillaz> and then for the decorations you'll need some magic to get them too
<sladen> kamstrup: tedg: wondering about making the global menus a bit more robust on tear-down, to cure the various vague crashes, or make "unity --replace" work
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: we are doing that right now and it seems to work quite well in practice, even on ARM machines.
<sladen> kamstrup: tedg: so when unity/compiz dies.  Appmenu kills itself, the D-Bus interface goes away and local menus reappear until a new instance comes along
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: even if there are probably more optimized ways to do it
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: yeah :)
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: so for the decorations, you'll probably need to copy some of the logic in the decor plugin to stretch the pixmap the right way
<smspillaz> basically, in the decor spec the decorator sends over a pixmap as well as some quads which specify how the pixmap should be stretched
<kamstrup> sladen: there some sense to that, but I don't know if it may have some odd side effets, we need tedg's insight on that
<ronoc> lots of compiz crashes ...
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: ok. i think i have a good idea now of what the options are. I'll talk a bit with the other guys in my team and we'll see which way to go
<nerochiaro> smspillaz: thanks a lot for the help
<smspillaz> ronoc: backtrace ?
<ronoc> smspillaz, afraid not, just trying using a dual monitor
<smspillaz> ronoc: weird
<smspillaz> nerochiaro: np
<ronoc> happens regularly when swapping between laptop screen and monitor
<sladen> kamstrup: hopefully less odd-side effects that the present :)  (Eg. a user is never left without any menus)
<czajkowski> sladen: you may be interested in http://www.odfplugfest.co.uk/
<kamstrup> sladen: point taken :-)
<nerochiaro> does anyone knows where unity gets its workspace switcher icon from ? i can't seem to find it anywhere
<ogra> Kaleo, any chance that you can get to my merge request today (i would like to upload and file the MIRs)
<Kaleo> ogra: I will try
<Kaleo> ogra: I mean, today as in Brasilia time :(
<ogra> Kaleo, did you get my ping above (seems i had a disconnect right after typing it in)
<ogra> (just to make sure you got it, not to be pushy)
<Kaleo> 15:59 < Kaleo> ogra: I will try
<Kaleo> 15:59 < Kaleo> ogra: I mean, today as in Brasilia time :(
<ogra> ah, k,thanks
<ogra> indeed i missed that due to the reconnect
<Kaleo> ogra: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/natty-release/+merge/47513
<Kaleo> ogra: I reviewed
<ogra> why is xdg useless ?
<ogra> shoudl it be dropped completely ?
<ogra> Kaleo, ?
<ogra> do we not want these entries hidden anymore ?
<Kaleo> ogra: I think it was introduced for no particular reason
<ogra> ah, k
<Kaleo> ogra: basically we should mimick what Unity does and I don't think it does that
<ogra> Kaleo, the rest is ok with you ?
<ogra> i'll remove that and the bits in .install and upload then, persia had some request to adjust the description and text for the unity-2d package too, i'll make that change as well before the upload
<Kaleo> ogra: hop hop hop
<Kaleo> ogra: did you read all the comments?
<ogra> heh, yeah, my mailer is slow
<ogra> i get them in piecemeal
<Kaleo> ogra: please push the changes to the branch and then I can do a final pass and approve
<ogra> k
<Kaleo> ogra: thank you
<ion> ogra: pkill -HUP -x gconfd-2
<ogra> ion, ?
<ion> 125	+ # Tell all running daemons to reload their databases
<ion> 126	+ kill -s HUP `pidof gconfd-2` >/dev/null 2>&1 || true
<ogra> ah, well, not my code
<ogra> i only merge the packaging, is that the new way of restarting gconfd ?
<ogra> i dont think it matters as long as it gets the HUP, but if you insist using pkill i'll do that
<ion> Dunno about restarting, but pkill is better than kill $(pidof …). No need to hide its output, for instance, since “no such processes” does not cause an error.
<ion> Running ‘kill -HUP’ is an error.
<Kaleo> ogra: I think all the gconf handling in our package is very shaky
<Kaleo> ogra: and needs cleaning up
<Kaleo> ogra: but I suggest we do that in a future MR
<Kaleo> (Merge Request)
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> lets first get the packages in order (and all that stuff to main before alpha2)
<Kaleo> right
<ogra> Kaleo, updated
<Kaleo> ogra: what's going on
<Kaleo> ogra: I received an email as in you resubmited the MR
<Kaleo> ogra: but you did not right?
<ogra> i updated
<Kaleo> ogra: you just did bzr push
<Kaleo> ogra: great
<ogra> bzr push and updated the MR
<Kaleo> ogra: what do you mean by updated the MR?
<Kaleo> ogra: changed the description?
<ogra> (i also quickly fixed bug #703170 alongside)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 703170 in unity-2d "[packaging] bad grammar in package description" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703170
<Kaleo> ogra: great
<ogra> no, i requested another review
<ogra> after my commits
<Kaleo> ogra: you don't have to
<Kaleo> ogra: jsut bzr push is enough
<Kaleo> just*
<ogra> oh, ok
<Kaleo> ok, let me see
<Kaleo> ogra: is the switch to pkill important?
<ogra> it wont break and ion is right that its cleaner
<Kaleo> ogra: does it fix things? (I don't mind the change, I just want to know if it's important to backport it to the ppa packages soon)
<ogra> it will work the same as the old code in the end
<Kaleo> I think so
<Kaleo> ok
<Kaleo> ogra: I approved it
<ogra> \o/
<Kaleo> ogra: so now one last thing
<ogra> thanks
<Kaleo> ogra: if you set a decent commit message in the merge request
<Kaleo> ogra: tarmac can merge automatically
<Kaleo> ogra: but if you want to merge yourself, you are free to do so
<ogra> well, trunk should be largely in sync, so i can easily do myself
<Kaleo> ogra: oh, if it's not mergeable tarmac will fail anyway
<Kaleo> ogra: it's just good to have tarmac doing it because: 1) you spend less time
<ogra> right
<Kaleo> 2) we can hookup automated premerge tests
<Kaleo> (which we don't yet)
<Kaleo> ogra: can we drop lp:~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/natty-release once it's merged?
<Kaleo> ;)
<Kaleo> at the very least delete lp:~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/unity-2d-default-settings-natty-release
<ogra> as i said, i would like to talk to NCommander (preferably with you attending) first
<ogra> i dont want him to feel left out by just killing off his branches
<Kaleo> ogra: at least deleting lp:~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/unity-2d-default-settings-natty-release
<Kaleo> ogra: because it is not used anymore
<ogra> oh, yeah, that we can do indeed
<Kaleo> good
<ogra> Kaleo, hmm, you deleted unity-2d/natty-release already ?
<Kaleo> ogra: nope
<Kaleo> ogra: did not do anything
<ogra> hmm
<Kaleo> ogra: but when it's merged it does not appear in the list of active branches
<ogra> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/ misees a good bunch
<ogra> dee-qt/natty-release is gone too
<Kaleo> I did not do anything :)
<ogra> weird
<ogra> oh, its LP ... it filters on activity
<ogra> silly thing
<lucazade> Kaleo: ping
<ion> smspillaz: “implement improved borders & shadows (phase 1): DONE” – improved in which way? :-) I’m still unable to try Unity out myself due to nux crashing on fglrx.
<ion> I do hope that means reducing the borders to zero pixels. That’s what OSX does and it looks great. :-)
<artir> Hi world.
<artir> I'd like to ask if I'm the only one that finds the shadow dropped by the unity panel on maximised windows weird
<artir> http://ubuntuone.com/p/aJY/ VS http://ubuntuone.com/p/aJX/
<artir> ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/705871 )
<lamalex> tedg, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/appmenu-gtk/+bug/646794 actually fixed?
<tedg> lamalex, Yup
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> woo 1 bug status updated.
<lamalex> making progress
<lamalex> tedg, is there a way to launch an app with menus
<lamalex> like an envvar of some kind?
<ion> Unset UBUNTU_MENUPROXY if that’s what you mean.
<tedg> lamalex, Like menus in the app window?
<lamalex> yes
<lamalex> to make them in window
<lamalex> tedg, ^
<tedg> bratsche, What was that env var?  SHOW_BOTH ?
<tedg> lamalex, APPMENU_DISPLAY_BOTH
<bratsche> Yeah, I think that's it.
<lamalex> thanks
<lamalex> no
<lamalex> not it
<bratsche> APPMENU_DISPLAY_BOTH is it
<bratsche> APPMENU_DISPLAY_BOTH=1
<lamalex> ummmm didn't work when I ran APPMENU_DISPLAY_BOTH=1 nautilus
<bratsche> Did you quit nautilus first?
<bratsche> Because it won't work if it's already running.
<lamalex> oh right nautilus is already running
<lamalex> IT WON'T DIE
<lamalex> there we go
<doctormo> Does anyone know how to get a list of installed applications (not packages, but applications as seen by USC)?
<spikeb> aside from USC itself, I don't know of a way.
<tedg> doctormo, ls /usr/share/applications/*desktop
<spikeb> i feel stupid now heh
<doctormo> tedg: OK, so we don't use pyxdg?
<tedg> doctormo, I don't.  Pythons are icky and they bite.
<tedg> doctormo, Yes, you should look in the XDG applications list, but probably most "installed" would be there.
<doctormo> tedg: Nu-uh, pythons are the cuewtist-ity-animuls evar!
<tedg> doctormo, I think didrocks did some playing with that for UNE and evolution-express stuff.
<doctormo> tedg: Did you know I have commit access to pyxdg? happenstance of history.
<doctormo> I'm just looking into the best way of using the Menu class
<doctormo> I think the lack of documentation is what's killing it, it's harder to use than pgp.
<Kaleo> lucazade: pong
<lucazade> hi Kaleo
<lucazade> I got a crash of unity-2d-launcher
<lucazade> a fatal error
<lucazade> I've reported it in the bug report with .xsession-errors
<lucazade> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/705336
<lucazade> hope this could help... I wasn't able to reproduce it for days
<lucazade> Kaleo: about the hang issue during logging out I've seen a small window called "Unknown" with only metacity decoration and no content for some seconds.. It appears after unity-2d-* processes are closed and before session actually finish
<lucazade> it is more visible with a intel gma500 card (which is really slow)
<Kaleo> lucazade: oh, nice a screenshot would help I suppose
<Kaleo> lucazade: also xprop too
<Kaleo> lucazade: that's harder though :)
<lucazade> don't know xprop
<Kaleo> lucazade: you launch it and then click on the window
<Kaleo> lucazade: it will output the X window properties
<lucazade> ok
<lucazade> i'll try screenshot, xprop and gdm for the other issue
<lucazade> *gdìb
<lucazade> *gdb
<Kaleo> lucazade: thank you very much
<lucazade> :) thank you for unity!
<Kaleo> lucazade: I am glad you like it
<lucazade> a lot... also because my gma500 can handle it
<lucazade> nicely
<lucazade> on nvidia flies
<Kaleo> sweet
<lamalex> anyone here use avidmux?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson:  ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<chrisccoulson> did you have any luck with virtualbox?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: eventually, yes.  :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm looking into your Lightning bug
<chrisccoulson> awesome :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm hitting a segfault when I boot up TB with Lightning and globalmenu-extension both enabled.  Are you experiencing something similar?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i get the same on startup. it crashes because it runs out of stack space :)
<chrisccoulson> it hits an infinite loop on one of the menus provided by lightning
<m_conley> ah, I see - so that's the bug you're talking about.
<m_conley> gotcha
<m_conley> k, that's all I needed to know.  thanks!
<chrisccoulson> thank you :)
<chrisccoulson> it would be good to get that fixed, and then i will enable a thunderbird build of the extension
<chrisccoulson> i'm reluctant to do it now, because i don't want to break lots of peoples tbird installs ;)
<m_conley> of course
<m_conley> yep, i'll take a peek
<chrisccoulson> thanks, that's appreciated
#ayatana 2011-01-27
<kvalo> morning
<smspillaz> kvalo: morning!
<kvalo> smspillaz: morning. how was australia day yesterdat?
<kvalo> yesterday even
<didrocks> good morning
<smspillaz> kvalo: I didn't really get up to much suprisingly, and I missed the fireworks -_-
<smspillaz> didrocks: morning!
<didrocks> hey smspillaz! how are you?
<smspillaz> didrocks: I have fixed the "wrong window positions bug", now working on the gconf bug
<smspillaz> didrocks: feeling awesome as usual
<kvalo> didrocks: morning
<MacSlow> hey everybody!
<didrocks> smspillaz: awesome!
<kvalo> smspillaz: oh, missing fireworks sucks
<kvalo> MacSlow: guten morgen
<didrocks> smspillaz: I don't see that one in your email, am I stilll awake?
<didrocks> even still*
<didrocks> hey kvalo, MacSlow!
<smspillaz> kvalo: yeah, I messed up the time (thought it was 9pm instead of 8pm)
<MacSlow> kvalo, hyvää huomenta
<MacSlow> :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: I think I commented on your bug report with the patch
<MacSlow> salut didrocks
<kvalo> MacSlow: oh wow!
<didrocks> smspillaz: excellent then, will get to it as well :)
<smspillaz> guton morgen hyvaa huomenta bonjour bonjourno etc etc
<MacSlow> kvalo, google translate... *cough* :)
<smspillaz> *guten
<MacSlow> kvalo, I would have no idea how to correctly pronouce that though :)
<kvalo> MacSlow: next challenge, pronounce it correctly ;)
<kvalo> MacSlow: about funny words, does "saippukauppias" sound funny to you?
<smspillaz> didrocks: I was thinking though for bug 688816, we might need a new plugin to handle that case (since it needs to load before the place plugin)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 688816 in unity (Ubuntu) "Don't create windows over the launcher" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688816
<MacSlow> kvalo, it certainly looks funny
<didrocks> smspillaz: I can handle that one later, not for alpha2 though
<didrocks> smspillaz: as you fix the wrong window position at start, it's fine :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: ah ok, it would be like a ~100 line plugin
<kvalo> MacSlow: I think I need to list you some funny words and we can go through them over beer
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, I'll do it, I think I got what is needed
<smspillaz> I could do that in like 10 minutes, although I'm wondering if that's the case then how much sense would it make a compiz-plugins-unity package ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: before the place plugin in any case? to avoid jumping again?
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, so basically a plugin before place which hooks CompWindow::place on any window that has a special property set
<didrocks> smspillaz: right, but at least, it will be a nice exercice for me :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: I'll forward the email I sent to Jason
<didrocks> smspillaz: excellent, thanks!
<didrocks> I'm just ensure about the "another plugin just for that", maybe, we should find another way, or having a plugin that handle all those special cases
<smspillaz> argh, I keep on forgetting to back up evolution before reinstalling
<smspillaz> didrocks: I would have opted to do it in the unity plugin, but that isn't possible since the unity plugin needs to load after place
<smspillaz> didrocks: and you can make this plugin smart actually and not make it do anything unless the window has this property set
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, because you need to override the place action in that case :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: indeed, well loading before it will make place actually place the window and then we just shift it to the right if it overlaps the launcher area
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, can you just forward me the email? I'll get that done next week
<smspillaz> didrocks: sure, although if I have time to I might do it so that we can get it in by the time we do the upload
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, I will do the upload today and no more new feature then (freeze) for alpha2
<smspillaz> fair enough
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, I just need the gconf crash bug fixed :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, good point
<smspillaz> didrocks: give me some other stuff to fix in case I have time on my hands
<didrocks> smspillaz: also, if you don't let the other try to do it, you won't get anyone helping you in the future :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: this is true :p
<didrocks> smspillaz: sure, finishing triaging my emails first, still 200+ to go :)
<smspillaz> (and besides, someone is doing work *for* me, what a perfect opportunity :P!)
<didrocks> :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: so after gconf, I think I will fix 661049 and maybe I will check if our workaround to do 685968 is still working
<smspillaz> also I should look into why the decorations of unfocused windows are going away with u-w-d
<didrocks> smspillaz: I've done 661049
<didrocks> smspillaz: look at the status :)
<smspillaz> oh? so double clicking works?
<smspillaz> \o/
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<smspillaz> nice
<didrocks> still need merging, but will be done today
<smspillaz> awesome
<smspillaz> and that's using the PanelTitlebarGrabAreaView is it ?
<didrocks> 685968 is currently fixing by Jason
<didrocks> smspillaz: right
<smspillaz> didrocks: there's a feature in compiz we can turn on to fix 685968
<didrocks> smspillaz: just the double click signal in nux is broken, so it's a workaround
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah I noticed
<didrocks> that's why you didn't want to do it before :)
<smspillaz> well it gets broken by my method of using PanelTitlebarGrabAreaView
<didrocks> no, even without the MouseDown
<smspillaz> didrocks: ah weird
<didrocks> yeah, I was first thinking of a conflict, but it isn't
<smspillaz> yeah since I do nasty things in that code like *cough* force ungrab the pointer
<didrocks> right, but I tried to remove all the grab thing
<didrocks> but it's really an issue nux and jay didn't have the time
<didrocks> hence the workaround to emulate double-click myself right now
<smspillaz> cool
<smspillaz> didrocks: ah ok, seems though I don't have this email I sent to jaon because I forgot to backup evolution *cough*. I'll ask Jason to foward it
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, no worry :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: backup are good!
<smspillaz> the server backs up for me :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: and even with insane mailbox, evolution is working fine
<didrocks> (like 1h to backup my 4 Gio of emails)
<didrocks> GiB in english :)
<smspillaz> how do you even process that much email in a day :/
<didrocks> well, it's just "picking the right ones" that enables to see what bugs are important
<smspillaz> didrocks: the gconf crash is bug 691561 right ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 691561 in Unity "compiz crash on login to Unity desktop" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691561
<didrocks> smspillaz: btw, I don't see a comment in the wrong window position
<didrocks> smspillaz: right
<smspillaz> maybe launchpad failed on me again, I'll email it
<didrocks> smspillaz: you attach something to bug #707853
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 707853 in compiz (Ubuntu Natty) "Window geometry isn't restored" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707853
<didrocks> which is the "geometry restore"
<didrocks> but not the "wrong position"
<smspillaz> ah right
<smspillaz> I think they are the same bug
<smspillaz> (I only tested with minimal plugins though, I might be wrong)
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, I'll tell you
<didrocks> smspillaz: btw, just so that you know, Jason and I found why the launcher became so slow for me after your launcher change
<didrocks> and it seems to be the same issue than alt + tab beeing slow :)
<didrocks> in fact, you go through all window xid and redecorates them
<didrocks> this seems to be insanely expensiveeeeeeee there :)
<smspillaz> ahh right?
<smspillaz> that's interesting
<smspillaz> file a bug I'll look into that
<smspillaz> (and yes, redecorating windows is insanely expensive, good fine)
<smspillaz> (good find)
<didrocks> smspillaz: urgh, ABI break?
<didrocks> smspillaz: what the "fix window jumping" is doing exactly?
<ion> smspillaz: “implement improved borders & shadows (phase 1): DONE” – improved in which way? :-) I’m still unable to try Unity out myself due to nux crashing on fglrx. I do hope that means reducing the borders to zero pixels. That’s what OSX does and it looks great. :-)
<smspillaz> ion: exactly
<ion> Awesome
<smspillaz> ion: there is now a small area outside of windows to resize in
<smspillaz> didrocks: there was one recently, yes
<didrocks> smspillaz: I don't get that bug btw, how to trigger it?
<smspillaz> didrocks: also, fix window jumping is when you grab on chromium  and then grab it again and it jumps a bit
<didrocks> smspillaz: remember than any ABI break is ubuntu not being installable for 6 hours
<smspillaz> didrocks: heh
<didrocks> smspillaz: can that slip by just after alpha2?
<didrocks> smspillaz: like, I took the two other patchss?
<smspillaz> didrocks: it really annoyed me, it would be good to include
<didrocks> trying to reproduce
<ion> smspillaz: A fully transparent area that becomes opaque on hover?
<smspillaz> ion: no, it is always transparent (but your mouse cursor changes)
<ion> Alright, sounds great.
<didrocks> smspillaz: I can't reproduce it on chromium
<didrocks> smspillaz: just that you ensure ABI break is expensive
<smspillaz> didrocks: well, I'm not really sure if the ABI was really broken by that update, I just bumped the core ABI just to be safe
<didrocks> urgh :/
<smspillaz> though if we can get away with not bumping it, then that's probably a good thing
<smspillaz> I did add some new globals though
<didrocks> I think I'll give you some classroom about ABI breakage one day  :)
<smspillaz> good plan :p
<didrocks> did you change an existing struct?
<smspillaz> don't think so
<didrocks> and nothing in existing methods?
<smspillaz> negative
<didrocks> ok, let's try without the breakage
<smspillaz> sure
<smspillaz> urgh, can't seem to reproduce this gconf bug
<smspillaz> let me try it from your packages I guess
<smspillaz> hi njpatel
<njpatel> hey smspillaz
<smspillaz> I love it when my keyboard layout gets switched to Afghanistan
<didrocks> smspillaz: our package, without the patch
<didrocks> smspillaz: and ensure you are using the gconf backend
<smspillaz> right
<ion> smspillaz: Every time keyboard-configuration gets updated it seems to revert the debconf values to defaults which happen to be af-something. I haven’t got around to filing a bug (if one doesn’t already exist).
<smspillaz> ion: yeah, I think a bug has been reported already
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, so for your compiz backtrace
<smspillaz> didrocks: so is there a way that I can get a backtrace from the .crash?
<didrocks> smspillaz: rm all *compiz* in /var/crash
<didrocks> smspillaz: because I think it's an old one
<smspillaz> ok
<didrocks> so just ensure we get a fresh one first :)
<didrocks> you recompiled the packaged, right?
<didrocks> package*
<smspillaz> oh, right
<smspillaz> it didn't crash
<smspillaz> yeah I recompiled the package without the workaround
<smspillaz> weird
<smspillaz> I'll try rming my config
<didrocks> ok, but it crashed you just told me?
<didrocks> yeah, I'm almost sure you are using the ini backend :)
<smspillaz> doesn't say I am
<smspillaz> and weird, even after I rm that stuff unity doesn't show up
<didrocks> are you in the right session?
<didrocks> env | grep GDMSESSION
<didrocks> and env | grep COMP
<smspillaz> nothing in both of them, weird
<smspillaz> oh, well, then again, sshing in doesn't help that
 * smspillaz opens a terminal
<didrocks> smspillaz: right, those variables are handled by gnome-session, you need a process son of gnome-session
<didrocks> or spawned by it, at least
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> didrocks: what's the name of the package to right click in nautilus and open a terminal there?
<didrocks> smspillaz: I think it's nautilus-action or something like that… I'm not using it TBH :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: first, look if the gnome-session process has the right env variable in
<didrocks> if it's ok, you can just export the same in your ssh window I guess
<spikeb> nautilus-open-terminal - nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths
<didrocks> thanks spikeb :)
<smspillaz> that makes my life 435432523456372537483 times easier
<didrocks> smspillaz: I tend, when compiz is started, to Ctrl + alt + T to open one at start :)
<smspillaz> there's that too
<smspillaz> didrocks: GDMSESSION=gnome
<smspillaz> didrocks: COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE=ubuntu
<smspillaz> is that right?
<didrocks> excellent :)
<smspillaz> and compiz is working here ....
<smspillaz> even with that patch uncommented
<didrocks> weird… is it at session start?
<smspillaz> yes
<smspillaz> (also, maybe the unity plugin isn't working right now because of the abi break, that might explain it)
<didrocks> you remember that it was utterly failing for everyone, we didn't invented that and you had it as well :)
<smspillaz> yeah, I know
<smspillaz> but ISTR that it crashed
<smspillaz> we skipped lunch over it remember?
<smspillaz> (also, that day was _awful_ since the damn airconditioning system was destroying my lips)
<ogra> you had that only one day ?
<ogra> lucky you
<smspillaz> it was every day
<smspillaz> but wednesday was the worst
<ogra> heh, you should have come to the arm room ....air was so dry that we could produce blue sparks with the static electricity in th air (which is indeed helpful in a room full of bare non grounded boards)
<didrocks> well, Friday was horrible for me as well :)
<spikeb> haha ogra, did you guys end up frying anything?
<ogra> persia made fun out of running around and randomly touching people
<ogra> i think Gruemaster fried something
<spikeb> ouch
<ogra> luckily a cheap and easily replaceable board
<didrocks> smspillaz: btw, did you try to log twice as told on the bug report?
<smspillaz> what do you mean ?
<didrocks> *shrugh* we already discussed that extensively and it's on the bug report :/
<didrocks> like, the crash only happens when you log twice with the same profile
<didrocks> not on profile change (on the gconf copy)
<smspillaz> log or log in
<didrocks> log in
<smspillaz> didrocks: right :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: so interestingy enough I haven't hit the crash yet, but uncommenting that patch makes unity not load it seems
<smspillaz> are we enabling dbus by default?
<didrocks> smspillaz: dbus isn't enabled by default
<didrocks> smspillaz: unity --reset to reset to the distribution default
<smspillaz> didrocks: ok
<smspillaz> didrocks: that was 000_workaround_gconfbackend_hang.patch right ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: right
<smspillaz> (also had to disable move_checks_to_compiz.patch since it depended on it
<didrocks> hum, that's why it doesn't crash
<didrocks> we don't load the ccp plugin :)
<didrocks> adapt move_checks_to_compiz.patch rather to still load the ccp plugin without any arg
<didrocks> (I still think that this patch should be upstream btw, there is no need to "do nothing and screw the user" if you just compiz --replace)
<smspillaz> ideally ccp should be integrated into core
<didrocks> agreed
<didrocks> smspillaz: so that's why you don't have any crash I think
<smspillaz> and we should remove command line loading
<smspillaz> didrocks: but I get window borders
<didrocks> smspillaz: readd it in adapating it
<smspillaz> and compositing
<didrocks> weird
<didrocks> you shouldn't :)
<smspillaz> so it is clearly loading that plugin
<smspillaz> I think though people wanted it to be kept a plugin because we might experiment with other settings systems
<smspillaz> or for debugging purposes, etc
<didrocks> well, first, let's get one right and see after… :)
<didrocks> for debugging purpose you still compiz <manual list>
<didrocks> the patch doesn't prevent that
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah, although it gives favor to a specific plugin. hardcoded
<smspillaz> didrocks: there is a COMPIZ_DEFAULT_PLUGINS a build-time for a reason you know :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: the plugin that loads all the other
<smspillaz> oh, but that doesn't work if ccp aint loaded, duh
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> so really it's just illogical
<smspillaz> didrocks: I think that compiz should read the default values in the metadata then
<smspillaz> maybe COMPIZ_DEFAULT_PLUGINS is just setting the value, not the default value
<didrocks> it's setting the value, but those values need to be read by ccp
<smspillaz> if that doesn't work I need to fix it :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: the defaults still work if ccp isn't loaded
<didrocks> no it doesn't
<didrocks> I remember explicitely to try it
<smspillaz> didrocks: for example, alt-button1 is a default value for the move plugin, and that works if you just compiz --replace move
<smspillaz> so what's happening is that we're not reading the default value
<smspillaz> and that is indeed abug
<didrocks> right, but not if you compiz --replace
<didrocks> you were speaking about default like COMPIZ_DEFAULT_PLUGINS
<smspillaz> didrocks: it should read the default values for the core plugin though
<smspillaz> didrocks: exactly
<didrocks> well, I'll let you try to reproduce the crash, on unity right now :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: yeah
<smspillaz> didrocks: what's that magical bzr command you did to fix patches not applying ?
<smspillaz> didrocks: if I comment out 000_workaround_gconfblahblah 060_move_checks_to_compiz doesnt apply
<smspillaz> ISTR you had a magic thing to fix that
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, bzr bd-do
<didrocks> quilt push -f 060_move_checks_to_compiz
<didrocks> do you have a reject?
<smspillaz> yes
<didrocks> ok, so fix it
<didrocks> editing the file (not the rejected one, the original)
<didrocks> to readd the ccp plugin
<didrocks> then quilt refresh
<didrocks> exit 0
<didrocks> bzr bd…
<didrocks> if you want to generate the debug symbols, you need to install a package, one sec
<didrocks> smspillaz: install pkg-create-dbgsym, it will generate the -dbgsym
<smspillaz> kompiling
<smspillaz> didrocks: so weirdly enough, if I don't have any of those patches applied, unity doesn't get loaded :/
<smspillaz> so 000_fix_gconf_backend_init_hang is what makes unity load for me
<smspillaz> otherwise it doesn't load
<didrocks> do you have 060_move_checks_to_compiz still?
<didrocks> again, without 060_move_checks_to_compiz ccp doesn't load, and so no settings at all
<smspillaz> didrocks: I dropped 060_move_checks_to_compiz and implemented it myself in the source
<smspillaz> doing the same with 000_fix_gconfbackend_init_hang
<didrocks> smspillaz: how implemented in the source?
<smspillaz> didrocks: exactly the same way as the patch
<didrocks> you are building the package isn't it?
<smspillaz> yes
<smspillaz> so I just changed the source is build-area
<smspillaz> are you allowed to do that?
<didrocks> and then?
<smspillaz> bzr bd
<didrocks> no
<smspillaz> ok, that explains a bit :)
<didrocks> why didn't you follow what I told you?
<didrocks> :/
<smspillaz> It didn't work
<smspillaz> just got more reject errors
<didrocks> ask rather, it's working, I've done that for years…
<didrocks> well, reject is because other patch is depending on this one I guess
<didrocks> just update then one by one
<smspillaz> indeed
<smspillaz> aand how do I do that exactly ;-)
<didrocks> and think the pain I have at every update :)
<didrocks> read above?
<didrocks> quilt push -f <the patch>
<smspillaz> well the pain is created by this bizzare packaging system :)
<didrocks> no, the pain is made by upstream not accepting sensible patches :)
<smspillaz> though, I'm glad you're there to help us :)
<didrocks> so
<didrocks> bzr bd-do
<didrocks> quilt push -fa
<smspillaz> -f or -fa ?
<didrocks> -fa is easier, it will try to push all the patches it can
<didrocks> then, you have a reject, isn't it?
<smspillaz> right, you missed that earlier :)
 * smspillaz was doing -f
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, I told you quilt push -f <rejected_path>
<didrocks> which is the same in that case
<didrocks> just easier to -fa
<smspillaz> right
<didrocks> ok, so now fix that in the source
<didrocks> (the rejection)
<didrocks> as you have the .rej, it should be easy
<didrocks> then, quilt refresh to refresh the patch
<didrocks> then quilt -fa to try to push more patch
<smspillaz> what do you mean "fix it in the source"
<smspillaz> since you said going into build-area is wrong
<didrocks> smspillaz: look at my next sentence
<didrocks> 13:47:34  didrocks | then, quilt refresh to refresh the patch
<didrocks> it will bring back your change to the patch in debian/patches/<foo>
<smspillaz> ah right :)
<didrocks> only the debian/ directory is kept on exit 0
<didrocks> so, just keep quilt push -fa ; fix ; quilt refresh ; until there is no more patch to refresh
<didrocks> then exit 0
<didrocks> and bzr bd
<smspillaz> so what exactly does "fix" entail though :)
<smspillaz> just "quilt refresh" ?
<didrocks> do you know about patch? :)
<didrocks> if it was only quilt refresh, it would be automated :)
<smspillaz> what, just patch -p0 060_move_checks_to_compiz ?
<didrocks> no ;)
<didrocks> whenn, quilt is doing that
<didrocks> well*
<didrocks> (-p1 in fact, but that's not the matter)
<didrocks> so, when you have a rejection, it means it can't apply a part of the patch
<didrocks> because of the context is different
<didrocks> ok?
<smspillaz> right
<didrocks> so, you need to reapply that part of the patch (it's called a junk or something like that manually IIRC) manually
<didrocks> for that, if you have a reject on foo.cpp
<smspillaz> to what exactly
<didrocks> you have foo.cpp.rej
<smspillaz> since build-area is something that you shouldnttouch[tm]
<didrocks> so, you need to look at the changes and reintroduce them to foo.cpp
<smspillaz> but the foo.cpp in where?
<didrocks> *shrugh*
<didrocks> in the build-area
<didrocks> then, quilt refresh
<smspillaz> ............................................................
<didrocks> 13:48:22  didrocks | it will bring back your change to the patch in debian/patches/<foo>
<smspillaz> ahh right
<smspillaz> that's possibly the most confusing thing I've used in a looooonnnnggg time
<didrocks> quit refresh is basically a diff -Nrup > debian/patches/…
<didrocks> so just trust me and follow the guide:
<didrocks> bzr bd-do; repeat: quilt push -fa ; <fix in the source> ; quilt refresh; until all patches applies again; exit 0
<didrocks> and bzr bd
<smspillaz> ok :)
<didrocks> that's one of the 3 patch systems we are using if you want more info, look there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems
 * smspillaz wishes things could be a simple as arch linux
<didrocks> well, I admit that using bzr make it a little more difficult in that case until we can use source 3 for everything :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: quilt-push -fa says no patches in series - I need to go into /debian right ?
<didrocks> oh right, sorry, you need to export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<smspillaz> :)
<didrocks> well, I have that for such a long in my bashrc :)
<smspillaz> huzzah it worked!
 * smspillaz hugs didrocks
<didrocks> good luck now! ;-)
<didrocks> and meanwhile… nux is still building :)
<smspillaz> lol
<smspillaz> aand it still refuses to build
<didrocks> hum?
<didrocks> do you have a reject at build only?
<smspillaz> yes
<didrocks> like quilt push -fa works until the last patch.
<smspillaz> yep
<didrocks> but not while building??
<didrocks> yeah, I got that too sometimes
<didrocks> I really don't know why
<smspillaz> solution?
<didrocks> the way to fix is:
<didrocks> - note the patch which is failing
<didrocks> bzr bd-do
<didrocks> quilt push <name of the patch failing>
<didrocks> (you should have shell completion btw)
<smspillaz> I do
<didrocks> -> no reject normally
<didrocks> quilt refresh
<didrocks> exit 0
<didrocks> bzr bd
 * smspillaz adds QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches to bashrc
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> did it work?
<smspillaz> IT WORKS
 * smspillaz HUGS DIDROCKS MOAR
 * didrocks hugs smspillaz, sorry about that one, I'm not sure why quilt can applies cleanly some patches with quilt push and not at build time sometimes…
<smspillaz> lets hope I get the crash this time :p
<didrocks> seems he can shift the patch context in some time :)
<smspillaz> meh, its quilt's problem not yours :)
<didrocks> yeah, let's hope it crashed!
<didrocks> right, I should investigate though
<smspillaz> btw, if you're not busy, I can help you write this plugin to do the soft struts
<smspillaz> while kompiz kompiles
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, let's focus on the gconf crash, I'm doing the unity release right now
<didrocks> smspillaz: and then, yes, if you are still awake, we can work on the plugin together :)
<smspillaz> sure np
<smspillaz> didrocks: hmm, I have a dentist appt at 10h tomorrow, ah, screw it, all nighter it is
<didrocks> smspillaz: hum, you should get some rest stil :)
<didrocks> still*
 * smspillaz cranks up ipod volume
<didrocks> :)
<smspillaz> strangely though I've been maintaining a normal sleep schedule (eg not going to bed at 4am) recently. that's probably a bad thing
<didrocks> smspillaz: or a good one?  :)
 * smspillaz blames the Dallas time difference
<smspillaz> didrocks: eh, I pretty much have the house to my self for a while, don't really need to care about other people's sleep schedules
<didrocks> hehe, right :)
<smspillaz> still no crash :/
<smspillaz> didrocks: could you check if you still get it ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: did you try to log twice?
<smspillaz> hmm, I'll try that
<smspillaz> forgot about that :)
<smspillaz> do I have to do it in fairly rapid succession ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: not really
<smspillaz> still not getting it
 * smspillaz double checks that patch is gone
<didrocks> did you install the new packages? :)
<smspillaz> yes
<smspillaz> didrocks: any ideas?
<smspillaz> the only thing I can think of is that gconf is using the ini backend, though that's unlikely
<smspillaz> didrocks: what's that lp repo again?
<didrocks> smspillaz: let me finish the unity release first
<didrocks> smspillaz: you don't have debug output about which backend is used?
<smspillaz> sure
<smspillaz> hrm it says gconf here
<didrocks> smspillaz: what says gconf? I was thinking our new startup order was telling nothing
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh oh, I have another patch that can maybe help gconf to start
<didrocks> smspillaz: try removing 080_migrate_gconf_from_alpha1.patch
<didrocks> this one can maybe avoid the race as well
<smspillaz> right
<smspillaz> yes I recall removing this one made it worse
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> try that :)
<smspillaz> I sure hope it isn't a race condition
 * smspillaz does not want to debug a race condition right now
<smspillaz> *grabs coffee*
<smspillaz> AHAH it crashed!
<smspillaz> wait, no it didn't crash, there was just an ABI mismatch :/
<smspillaz> urgh, ok, still not crashing
<smspillaz> didrocks: I guess I'll have to send you some patches for you to test then
<smspillaz> didrocks: could you grab me that backtrace which we saw during the sprint ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: isn't it on the bug report?
<smspillaz> nope
<didrocks> do you have the bug # handy?
<smspillaz> this is bug 691561 right ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 691561 in Unity "compiz crash on login to Unity desktop" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691561
 * smspillaz rebuilds nux and unity + friends from git
<didrocks> smspillaz: why not using the package? :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: has it been pushed?
<didrocks> smspillaz: it is building right
 * smspillaz rebuilds everything
<smspillaz> its gonna be a LONNNG night
 * smspillaz looks into some other bugs in the meantime
 * spikeb gets ready to rock n roll all night
<smspillaz> seb128: are you still getting bug 687960 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 687960 in compiz (Ubuntu) "the alt-tab action does nothing until a dialog is clicked sometimes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687960
<smspillaz> since I'm not
<seb128> smspillaz, no, seems to be fixed in the current version
<spikeb> yes!
<smspillaz> seb128: cool, can you close this bug?
<seb128> smspillaz, ok
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, back, all is ready now
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'm trying to rebuild with the patch
<smspillaz> ok
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, done the quilt dance (was fast, just one conflict) :)
<didrocks> building now
<didrocks> smspillaz: there is a stack in the bug!
<didrocks> smspillaz: do you really read bug reports?
<didrocks> apport-retrace report (91.2 KiB, text/plain)
<smspillaz> ah right
<smspillaz> I was looking for Stacktrace.txt
<smspillaz> didrocks: in the meantime I'm looking into bug 682781
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 682781 in Unity "empathy buggy list vanish when opened twice using the indicator" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682781
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, please focus on the gconf bug first
<didrocks> smspillaz: you have the stack now :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: that bt isn't for the gconf bug
<smspillaz>  #0  0x000000000043b860 in CompWindow::id() ()
<smspillaz>  No symbol table info available.
<smspillaz>  #1  0x00007f94bc80391d in UnityScreen::getWindowPaintList (this=<value optimized out>) at /build/buildd/unity-3.2.6/src/unity.cpp:246
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, it's the crash at start when removing my workaround
<smspillaz>          pl = @0x12b8d50
<smspillaz> that was for something else, which was fixed
<smspillaz>          xwns = @0x7fff5f672120
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> not sure why my workaround fixed it
<smspillaz> didrocks: I'm pretty sure the crash *we* got was in dbus or something
<didrocks> smspillaz: right
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, if this one is fix, set it as fix released please
<smspillaz> yep
<didrocks> compiz still building without my first workaround
<smspillaz> didrocks: could you test again with your workaround disabled? and if it doesn't work send me the bt :p
<smspillaz> sup DBO
<DBO> hey sam
<smspillaz> DBO: can you forward the thing I mailed to you to didrocks
<didrocks> hey DBO
<DBO> which thing
<smspillaz> DBO: the one about soft struts
<DBO> ya
<DBO> done
<smspillaz> thx
<DBO> smspillaz, I am going to be disabling the redecorating of windows on scale for now
<DBO> its very very costly
<DBO> and causes the animation to skip
<smspillaz> really?
<smspillaz> it ... shouldn't
<smspillaz> works perfectly fine here (even on intel)
<DBO> it is very expensive here and confirmed by many users to be
<smspillaz> I can see why it might be somewhat expensive
<smspillaz> (need to resize frame windows and stuff)
<smspillaz> maybe I'll look into a better solution for this
<smspillaz> DBO: when did this start happening? maybe there was an xserver update that slowed things down </randomguess>
<DBO> as soon as it was committed
<smspillaz> ok, that's very strange then
<smspillaz> as I get no slowdown whatsoever
<didrocks> DBO: received, thanks :)
<DBO> np
<didrocks> smspillaz: taking until 3-4s here
<smspillaz> DBO: maybe in unity we can not set a strut on the panel and disable decoration /painting/ *cough*reallyuglyfuglyzomghack*cough*
<didrocks> smspillaz: and that's what is doing the alt + tab slow
<smspillaz> nah, alt-tab is a different issue
<DBO> smspillaz, also is there a way to convince the scale plugin to maybe *not* use the left 64px
<didrocks> smspillaz: I told you that this morning (my morning :))
<smspillaz> DBO: *cough* set the strut *cough*
<hggdh> is it a known issue that when returning to Classic Desktop from Unity all panel applets fail with "<whatever> has quit unexpectedly"?
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, I definitively confirm that it's way way quicker if I have no window undecorated
<didrocks> like less than a second with any window undecorated, several seconds with 4-5 window undecorated
<smspillaz> its pretty well instant here
<DBO> smspillaz, the problem with that is it becomes a race
<didrocks> hggdh: yeah, it's knowing and fixed by the new compiz release for alpha2
<didrocks> smspillaz: unfortunately, I don't have your hardware it seems :)
<DBO> there is no way for me to set the strut from X and have it get back to compiz before the scale plugin does its layout
<smspillaz> DBO: yeah
<hggdh> didrocks: merci
<smspillaz> DBO: welcome to the land of how much X sucks at doing what we actually want it to do
<didrocks> hggdh: yw :)
<DBO> smspillaz, so uhm, I have this crazy idea
<smspillaz> don't
<DBO> why cant we just let a plugin slice off a bit of the workarea
<smspillaz> wont work
<DBO> why not?
<smspillaz> because I'd have to add a WrapableInterface and PluginClassHandler to CompOutput which means a mandatory API change for every single plugin
<DBO> screen->claimWorkAreaSlice (CompRect);
<smspillaz> not doing that
<DBO> why not?
<smspillaz> hack
<smspillaz> you do realize how many times maniac103 would kill me if I introduced that right?
<DBO> yeah but is it any nastier than what is required for soft struts?
<smspillaz> DBO: yes
<smspillaz> DBO: it is supporting unofficial specs in core - no can do
<DBO> uhg
<DBO> so how do we do soft struts in a way that scale pays attention
<smspillaz> DBO: disto patching!
<smspillaz> *distro
<smspillaz> :)
<DBO> okay so I guess I get to do it any way I want then
 * DBO goes to do it the simplest way possible
<smspillaz> don't break the API downstream
<DBO> why not?
<smspillaz> didrocks will kill you
<didrocks> I won't :)
<DBO> didrocks, will you kill me if the Ubuntu plugin only works on Ubuntu?
<smspillaz> (dude! you were supposed to back me up on that!)
<didrocks> DBO: that's fine for me :) we have already a lot of distro patch that upstream doesn't want, so it's ok :)
<didrocks> (even distro patch written by upstream ;))
<DBO> good deal
<smspillaz> (they don't break the API though)
<DBO> this doesn't break the API
<DBO> it just adds to it
<didrocks> they are still a burden to maintain, you learnt that!
<DBO> we had the same thing with mutter, there are things we just have to do
<smspillaz> DBO: you should just patch the scale and expo plugins to take into account soft struts
<smspillaz> done!
<DBO> thats a more complex patch
<didrocks> DBO: so, ntw, are you disabling the redecoration for alpha2
<didrocks> btw*
<DBO> didrocks, depends when that happens I guess
<didrocks> DBO: for monday
<DBO> smspillaz, my patch is like 10 lines, yours is a lot more
<DBO> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> DBO: great, thanks :)
<smspillaz> DBO: I know that, but at least it doesn't introduce an API difference between the  ubuntu compiz and the upstream compiz
<didrocks> smspillaz: FYI I'll probably to the same in the alt + tab plugin
<smspillaz> didrocks: there's no such code in the alt-tab plugin
<dbarth_> seb128, didrocks: klattimer can't land the full i-datetime today unfortunately
<smspillaz> didrocks: like I said before, alt-tab is a different issue
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, there is something related to the size of the window in any case
<dbarth_> seb128, didrocks: but we're trying to have a part of it that lands
<klattimer> dude you're going to make me feel full of shame and cry :(
<smspillaz> didrocks: turn off mipmapping
<DBO> smspillaz, yes but we care about maintenance costs more than maintaining plugin compatibility with upstream
<didrocks> smspillaz: can we do that by default?
<dbarth_> seb128, didrocks: at least on trunk and with dailies
<smspillaz> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> smspillaz: hum, ok, will do then, (we will only have icons then? no window preview, isn't it?
<didrocks> dbarth_: got it, thanks for the notice
<dbarth_> klattimer: i need to warn platform about what they still need to block on
<smspillaz> DBO: the problem is that this method also introduces an ABI break between upstream and downstream, and that really sucks
<DBO> smspillaz, I mean basically what you have said to me is "upstream cant solve this problem, you must, but please solve it in a much more complex manner than normally required"
<klattimer> dbarth_: I was only joking :)
<seb128> dbarth_, klattimer: why not? it means we still have the 10.10 code for alpha2 and no rollout during that cycle yet?
<klattimer> seb128: yeah essentially
<seb128> that's an issue
<didrocks> smspillaz: btw, speaking of ABI break between upstream and downstream, didn't you introduce one in metacity? :)
<seb128> how come that's the one source not getting weekly rollout?
<didrocks> DBO: helping you there ^^
<didrocks> :)
<smspillaz> DBO: plus, adamw and the opensuse people are doing to kil me
<dbarth_> seb128, didrocks: trying hard to have sometihng stable by tomorrow or monday, so requesting some flexibility for getting the last bits in alpha-2 ;)
<smspillaz> didrocks: yes, but you don't develop plugins for metacity :)
<DBO> smspillaz, nah, they'll take the patch too
<didrocks> smspillaz: you can
<smspillaz> DBO: adamw has indicated to be "kill your distro patches or else"
<smspillaz> *to me
<klattimer> seb128: I've had to learn ecal/ical api's and start implementing them in the indicator
<klattimer> it's not easy as the documentation isn't very clear and existing examples are even less clear
<didrocks> smspillaz: as you can have another *ccp* upstream and so don't enable it by default :)
<DBO> smspillaz, well thats really his problem :)
<spikeb> klattimer, write some documentation while you learn ;)
<smspillaz> DBO: if it is really that much of a problem, I will write the patches myself :/
<DBO> smspillaz, I dont see the functional difference really between the two
<DBO> either way it doesn't work is intended
<DBO> as
<didrocks> ok, restarting to make compiz crash
<seb128> klattimer, well still you should be able to do incremental rollout during the cycle and not block on having it to land at once no?
<smspillaz> DBO: one introduces new API in core for the sake of handling a corner case that only happens in one plugin which breaks some other plugins in one distro (X doesn't do what we want), the other makes those plugins directly handle the case
<klattimer> seb128: well this is a single feature
<klattimer> and has been causing crashes and breaking other indicators
<klattimer> especially the sound indicator
<seb128> ok
<DBO> smspillaz, if you want to do it your way you are free to
<smspillaz> awesome :)
<seb128> klattimer, do you need help on tracking those crashes?
<seb128> klattimer, is it close to be working once those crash issues are solved?
<klattimer> seb128: mterry helped me out yesterday and got me past one hurdle
<smspillaz> DBO: the thing is that I don't want this to be a case "Well we let one API break slip, another one can't hurt"
<smspillaz> all the way until we have a fork
<seb128> klattimer, like do we aim at next week or what sort of timeframe?
<klattimer> but in the mean time I'm trying to figure out whether it's my code or not that's at fault
<klattimer> i'm hoping either tomorrow or monday
<seb128> ok
<DBO> smspillaz, I am glad you care so much about that :)
<seb128> klattimer, thanks for the update
<klattimer> np
<seb128> klattimer, don't hesitate pinging mterry if you need help debugging something
<smspillaz> DBO: compiz == my baby
<klattimer> yeah
<klattimer> he's pretty good :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: I really can reproduce the hang quite easily
<didrocks> seb128: I confirm, it's really a hang for me :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: by just uncommenting that patch line ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: right
<smspillaz> didrocks: maybe there is something on your system ?
<smspillaz> since I don't get it
<didrocks> smspillaz: let me push the branch somewhere
<smspillaz> at all
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, not just mine, every got it…
<smspillaz> didrocks: are you sure it was this particular one though ?
<didrocks> seb128: what happened when you removed the patch?
<didrocks> (just a rhetoric question as we have already discussed that hundreds of time…)
<seb128> didrocks, you are sure it hangs?
<seb128> didrocks, or is apport blocking it because it's trying to collect the .crash?
<didrocks> seb128: I wanted for 30s, maybe I should wait more
<didrocks> waited*
<didrocks> trying waiting more
<seb128> didrocks, ps ax | grep apport?
<didrocks> but in any case, when you removed the patch, people were complaining, isn't it?
<seb128> to see if it's running
<didrocks> it's running
<seb128> didrocks, well people were getting a crash
<seb128> not a hang
<didrocks> at least, there were getting something
<seb128> ok, I guess it's apport taking ages and keeping the process blocked
<didrocks> so not *just* my system…
<seb128> no
<didrocks> getting tired of having to justify every bug…
<seb128> didrocks, right, as said everybody seemed to get a crash
<seb128> nobody mentioned a hang
<didrocks> smspillaz: do you believe me now? ^
<seb128> but maybe the hang is just you having apport on and a slow box
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I'll try to wait a little bit more
<didrocks> trying that right away…
<smspillaz> didrocks: I believe you since I have seen it with my own eyes, but I just can't reproduce the crash myself
<seb128> smspillaz, you should get a box with a standard natty install
<smspillaz> seb128: I just reinstalled natty today
<seb128> smspillaz, not sure what you are doing but you mix versions and it makes getting issues harder for you
<smspillaz> the only things I've installed are the compiz packages from launchpad :)
<seb128> smspillaz, well you seem to try to do local builds
 * evilvish wonders how many "thank you" notes smspillaz might get for fixing the window resize bug ;)
<smspillaz> seb128: I have no local builds installed
<smspillaz> with stock natty and compiz packaged from launchpad, I cannot reproduce this at all
<smspillaz> I have cc-b-gconf from the launchpad packages too
<seb128> smspillaz, well a stock install using a compiz without the workaround should give you a crash
<smspillaz> seb128: hm ok, and you can confirm this?
<seb128> smspillaz, I didn't try with today's compiz but last time we tried to drop the workaround everyone was getting a crash on start in the default session
<seb128> not in the classic session though
<smspillaz> I know :)
<smspillaz> but are you sure this happened with stock natty?
<seb128> yes
<smspillaz> can you check again?
<smspillaz> because I'm not getting it :)
<seb128> where did you get your compiz build without the workaround?
<smspillaz> seb128: lp:~compiz/compiz/ubuntu
<smspillaz> and then I removed the workaround from debian/patches/series
<seb128> smspillaz, ok, I will try in a bit, I'm waiting to get the new compiz first
<smspillaz>  sure
<smspillaz> I'll keep going with this other bug
<didrocks> definitively a hang here (waited for 3 minutes)
<didrocks> I see 3 compiz process btw
<didrocks> process/thread
<seb128> didrocks, try to sudo stop apport?
<smspillaz> I feel your pain (sort of, can't reproduce this bug yet)
<seb128> didrocks, btw could you upload the "broken" compiz in a ppa like yours?
<didrocks> seb128: that was my suggestion :)
<didrocks> stopping apport, but nothing in /var/crash/
<smspillaz> oh wow
<didrocks> seb128: do you want the one with the new ABI?
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<smspillaz> so fixing this flash crash, actually fixed the majority of my issues with the 2D mode compiz \o/
<didrocks> ok, doing
<seb128> didrocks, the new stack is available in natty so once unity is published I will try to upgrade and then use your ppa to see if it hangs or crash
<seb128> well if it hangs or crashes there
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, uploaded, will ping you once published
 * smspillaz will pull an all nighter
<didrocks> (that's when you double-check you didn't dput ubuntu :))
<didrocks> smspillaz: did you kept 080_migrate_gconf_from_alpha1.patch for your tests?
<seb128> didrocks, don't tell me I did dput some GNOME3 to natty yesterday
<smspillaz> I tried it with it commented out and included
<seb128> didrocks, but I got lucky those were new revisions for versions not in natty so they got rejected on missing tarball
<didrocks> seb128: oh, that was what you were talking about yesterday on -devel :)
<didrocks> ahah, lucky yeah :)
<seb128> yeah
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, I'm wondering if this can be the cause as I see several threads
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'm trying to comment it as well and install
<seb128> didrocks, did you try to send it a sig11 when it's hanging?
<seb128> that should give you a .crash
<didrocks> seb128: no .crash, which was weird
<didrocks> seb128: so, I wrap it on gdb
<didrocks> and ctrl + C once hanged
<seb128> you sig11-ed it?
<didrocks> it didn't react to sig11
<seb128> weird, I'm quite sure it's crashing and apport hangs it
<seb128> didrocks, do you have any segfault in /var/log/syslog?
<didrocks> so, I have some kind of weird backtrace…  but almost with only missing symbols
<seb128> or dmesg?
<didrocks> seb128: not recently (I have some from this morning)
<didrocks> it's like it's ignoring the segv
<seb128> didrocks, do you have a .apport-ignore.xml?
<seb128> in your user dir
<didrocks> seb128: no, I don't, and I get other compiz crash triggered with apport
<seb128> weird
<didrocks> yeah :/
<didrocks> let's see with the version in the ppa
<didrocks> and I'm rebuilding without the run python script
<didrocks> ok, retrying with that
<dbarth_> today is landing day
 * dbarth_ does more of the Thursday dance
<dbarth_> lamalex: hiya; do you have presents for the ubuntu gods today?
<dbarth_> tedg: more offerings for the gods?
<tedg> dbarth_, Yeah, I went through kamstrup's questions on the reviews.
<tedg> dbarth_, I think I've fixed everything now.
<AnAnt> Hello
<dbarth_> tedg: super, go appmenu, go!
<didrocks> seb128: smspillaz: can't get anything better than that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559061/
<AnAnt> may someone comment on LP 701132 , LP 700971 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 701132 in hijra (Ubuntu) "Hijra: Use indicator framework" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701132
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 700971 in minbar (Ubuntu) "Minbar: Use indicator framework if available" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700971
<seb128> didrocks, install libglib2.0-0-dbg
<didrocks> seb128: it is installed :/
<seb128> dpkg -l | grep libglib?
<didrocks> ii  libglib2.0-0                          2.27.92-0ubuntu1                           The GLib library of C routines
<didrocks> ii  libglib2.0-0-dbg                      2.27.92-0ubuntu1                           The GLib libraries and debugging symbols
<didrocks> and same for glibmm dbgsym
<didrocks> I check on purpose it was the same version…
<didrocks> ii  libglibmm-2.4-1c2a                    2.27.91.1-0ubuntu1                         C++ wrapper for the GLib toolkit (shared libraries)
<didrocks> ii  libglibmm-2.4-1c2a-dbgsym             2.27.91.1-0ubuntu1                         debug symbols for package libglibmm-2.4-1c2a
<seb128> didrocks, try the dbgsym instead
<didrocks> seb128: that was my first try, same thing…
<seb128> weird
<didrocks> then, I decided to install the dbg
<seb128> I need to check what  happened there
<didrocks> seb128: no libglib in the dbg
<didrocks> oh sorry, /usr/lib/debug/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.2792.0
<didrocks> so yeah, it match the patch (why no usr btw is it intended?)
<smspillaz> didrocks: so you can reproduce the bug ?
<didrocks> hum, for plymouth, before /usr is mounted I guess
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, nothing changed :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: with the workaround, or 2 patches remove, same backtrace
<didrocks> smspillaz: 3 threads in compiz process
<smspillaz> same as the one in the bug report ?
<didrocks> and it's again for me
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, look above ^
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559061/
<smspillaz> ah ok, missed that
<smspillaz> didrocks: valgrind ?
<smspillaz> maybe I'll have to look into running the main loop asap, right now we wait a bit before running it
<didrocks> smspillaz: do you have the default settings btw?
<smspillaz> yes
<smspillaz> AHAHA I got the stacking bug with compiz 0.9
<smspillaz> err
<smspillaz> 0.8
<lamalex> dbarth_, working on it, what time is upload?
 * smspillaz -> bed
<kenvandine> tedg, when can i expect releases to start hitting me?
<tedg> kenvandine, Well, I'm trying to figure that out... kamstrup did reviews and I fixed the stuff, but I need him to check off on them.
 * kenvandine will be leaving soon for a bit
 * tedg too
<jcastro> anyone getting a "Stuff and Doodads" icon on their launcher after today's unity update?
<didrocks> jcastro: hum, this is old from maverick, I don't get it though
<didrocks> jcastro: did you unity --reset recently?
<jcastro> yep
<didrocks> weird, I just have the two unkown icons for the placs
<didrocks> places*
<jcastro> yeah, I get those for like, my plugged in USB keys
<jcastro> they work, just the icon is broken
 * kenvandine runs out for about 1.5 hours
<didrocks> jcastro: they work?
<didrocks> oh ok, USB keys, yes
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> Stuff and Doodads just sits there, however it appears  to be in like "notification" mode or whatever where it sticks out halfway when the rest of the launcher is hidden
<ronoc> kenvandine, https://launchpad.net/indicator-sound/third/0.5.7
<ronoc> mpt, are you in the office tmrw ?
<mpt> ronoc, yep
<ronoc> good stuff
<ronoc> mpt fancy sitting down for an hour to go through bugs ?
<mpt> sure
<ronoc> if not it can wait until next week
<ronoc> just the design ones
<mpt> Next week would be a bit better
<ronoc> okay me too actually
<mpt> since I'm trying to get this other project done by the end of this week
<ronoc> grand
<ronoc> lets pencil it in tmrw
<lamalex> something has all of my memory
<lamalex> but htop wont tell me what
<lamalex> compiz is at the top with 4.5%
<lamalex> something is wrong here
<lamalex> UGH unityshell.h is not includable
<kenvandine> ronoc, on it
<ronoc> kenvandine, schweet
<ronoc> borrowing an njpatel ism
<ronoc> kenvandine, gonna grab some food
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> tedg, any love for me?
<tedg> kenvandine, Just starting, sorry.
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> i still haven't figured out wtf is up with the libappindicator packaging
<tedg> kenvandine, One down, though I forgot to update the shlibs: https://code.launchpad.net/~dbusmenu-team/dbusmenu/ubuntu/+merge/47721
<mterry> New unity/compiz acting badly for me here.  Not accepting clicks or hovers, but doesn't seem to have crashed either
<mterry> Anyone else seen that?
<mterry> ah, this is a resurgence of the 'only can interact with unity during an alt-tab' bug
<jcastro> DBO: ping
<DBO> pong
<jcastro> DBO: is this still up to date/accurate? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallationGuideFromSource
<DBO> all the compiz stuff is no longer required
<DBO> other than that, yes
<jcastro> ok so I can safely remove that from the wiki page?
<jcastro> actually, just cut out the parts that don't make sense, they're mixed in together
<jcastro> so it's not obvious to me
<DBO> okay
<jcastro> thank you sit
<jcastro> I mean sir ...
<DBO> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallationGuideFromSource#preview
<DBO> there you go jcastro
<DBO> all done
<jcastro> thanks!
<RAOF> Is there somewhere with Unity's mulit-monitor design published?
#ayatana 2011-01-28
<kvalo> morning
<kvalo> eh, ppa builders have seven days long queue
<smspillaz> davidbarth: morning :)
<MacSlow> greetings everybody
<smspillaz> davidbarth: I have some more patches + something that might fix the stacking bug and a fix for bug#t682781
<smspillaz> bug 682781
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 682781 in Unity "empathy buggy list vanish when opened twice using the indicator" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682781
<smspillaz> MacSlow: guten morgen
<MacSlow> hey smspillaz
<smspillaz> :)
<smspillaz> typing german makes me really want to go back to germany, I was there last year
<smspillaz> didrocks: morning
<MacSlow> smspillaz, wait with that until it's warm again here :)
<didrocks> hey smspillaz, good morning!
<MacSlow> hey didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgne MacSlow
<smspillaz> didrocks: I think I have a fix for this gconf issue (can't reproduce it but it is "theoretical")  I will mail you a patch
<smspillaz> it err, *cough* breaks the ABI though
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh nice
<didrocks> oh "nice"
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> smspillaz: just wait a second
<smspillaz> sure :p
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, you know what happens? I now see the unity interface before the hang
<kvalo> MacSlow: do you still have snow?
<didrocks> smspillaz: if I click on a launcher just before it hangs (it happens 2s after), I can get it crash
<didrocks> smspillaz: interested in the stacktrace?
<smspillaz> didrocks: well, the crash happend in Glib::Mainloop::Run - and that is created after gconf is loaded, so maybe it doesn't like that
<MacSlow> kvalo, thank god no
<smspillaz> didrocks: that sounds like a completely different issue
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, and that's the one I'm seeing reliably now
<smspillaz> hrm
<smspillaz> ISTR it crashing earlier on
<smspillaz> give me a stacktrace for this one I guess
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, let me install some debug symbols first
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> I'd like to merge glib into upstream before the release too
<smspillaz> so then we can just rebase on upstream for A2
<smspillaz> didrocks: also I have a fix for empathy vanishing too
<didrocks> smspillaz: excellent :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, let me upgrade without the workaround first to ensure we are on the same basis with the right debug symbols
<didrocks> smspillaz: I can give it to you without them though
<didrocks> smspillaz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559423/
<smspillaz> didrocks: #2  0x00163ce0 in Glib::Source::unreference (this=0xb6e11380) at main.cc:765 we're doing something wrong here, although it shouldn't impact startup
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, I clicked on a launcher as said before the interface got frozen
<smspillaz> strange
<smspillaz> maybe something is creating a glib main loop and then trying to quit it
<smspillaz> and of course, there's this bug where we crash on exit
<didrocks> right
<smspillaz> that I haven't really gotten around to fixing yet
<didrocks> yeah, so maybe something wrong happen at initialization and that doesn't work well…
<smspillaz> didrocks: ok, I'll mail this patch to you
<smspillaz> (haven't tried it with the unity plugin yet, but it should work)
<smspillaz> didrocks: I have been checking all my commits with git diff now for cleanliness :)
<smspillaz> so no more random whitespace changes
<didrocks> smspillaz: nice! :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: can you just try it with the unity plugin first?
<didrocks> smspillaz: because as it's an ABI break, I don't want to speak 1h30 of rebuilding for nothing :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: this is true
<didrocks> thanks! ;)
<smspillaz> didrocks: I'll mail it to you for now (so you can build in the background) and test it too
<didrocks> sure
<smspillaz> because I'm pretty sure it should work
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, the issue I'm rather seeing now is the other hang TBH
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> oh brilliant
<smspillaz> I did a merge and forgot to commit right after the merge
<didrocks> smspillaz: if you change the way glib mainloop it handled maybe it can impact it
<smspillaz> so now my local changes are stuck in alongside the merge
<didrocks> argh
<smspillaz> *cough* I wonder how evil it is to just have that
<smspillaz> since I don't know how to fix it
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, the other changes are already in the package?
<smspillaz> I think so
<smspillaz> thats the problem
<smspillaz> well, I have everything open
<smspillaz> maybe I can just reset, then git stash, then commit the merge, then merge the stashed branch
<didrocks> not sure about git :)
<smspillaz> I think I'll need to just get the diff, reset, pull from master and then do edit the diff till it applies >.>
<didrocks> smspillaz: good luck ;)
<dbarth_> packaging issue?
<smspillaz> dbarth_: nah, me forgetting to do something with git issue :)
<didrocks> dbarth_: what?
<didrocks> trying something for the hang, brb
<didrocks> smspillaz: hold on, I know from where the hang is coming!
<smspillaz> urgh, ok, applying the whole thing manually
<smspillaz> go on
<didrocks> it's only if I have unity-places-* installed
<didrocks> dbarth_: ^^
<didrocks> omer26 rocks!
<smspillaz> ah yes
<smspillaz> didrocks: grep unity-places stuff for g_main_loop_quit
<didrocks> smspillaz: I'll, first need to thanks omer26 :)
<smspillaz> :)
<smspillaz> thanks omer26!
<smspillaz> hi njpatel
<didrocks> (on this bug report, FYI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/683328)
<njpatel> hey smspillaz
<didrocks> smspillaz: no ABI break for the empathy patch?
<njpatel> didrocks, smspillaz, using latest compiz and latest defaults, excellet job guys :)
<didrocks> njpatel: I'll change two more settings for alpha2 btw, so you will need to reset soon to get the latest and greatest :)
<njpatel> heh, will do :)
<kamstrup> compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'core' has ABI version '20110126', expected ABI version '20110113'.
<kamstrup> why do I always get ABI snafu whenever I update_
<didrocks> kamstrup: any reason you don't use the packages?
<didrocks> I'm not sure you need compiz trunk :)
<didrocks> seems duplicating the effort of rebuilding everything and such
<didrocks> (furthermore, you don't have the same default than us)
<kamstrup> didrocks: so you suggest that we just submit branches without compiling or testing them? I can do that
<didrocks> kamstrup: did you submit branch of compiz?
<kamstrup> didrocks: no, and I didn't install it from source either
<didrocks> kamstrup: oh ok, it's unity bailing then, I was thinking it was because you rebuild compiz in jhbuild :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: my bad then, yeah, ABI is changing often
<njpatel> hah compiz jhbuild
<kamstrup> njpatel: btw - is the compiz branch dbarth_ imported into LP the "official" one for Natty?
<didrocks> kamstrup: just think than everytime the ABI is changing, I have to rebuild 5 packages (and hate sam of course!) ;)
<kamstrup> didrocks: i just reinstalled *nux* *compiz* and *unity* packages, and I still get the ABI break... I think that maybe a source install of nux or unity overrides something the packages doesn't touch?
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, do you have the unity plugin in ~/compiz-1 ?
<kamstrup> source instal of anything => eternal doom
<kamstrup> didrocks: lemme check
<cando> kamstrup, maybe i don't help you..but i get your same error yesterday...i've reinstalled also plugins-main and plugin-extra
<cando> and now works
<didrocks> kamstrup: I have the same issue there and I rm -rf /usr/local/***, that's not good :/
<njpatel> kamstrup, i believe so, but we always carry distropatches so better to use what's in natty
<didrocks> kamstrup: ~/.compiz-1/plugins/libunityshell.so
<didrocks> ~/.compiz-1/metadata/unityshell.xml for the referential
<didrocks> then, you should have leftovers in /usr/local/share/unity/, /usr/local/lib/*unity*, /usr/local/bin/unity
<didrocks> (and also the locales of courses… in /usr/local/share/locale/…)
<didrocks> kamstrup: I'll make a script "remove/destroy my local unity" for next release, that will be easier
<kamstrup> didrocks: indeed I appeared to have the local plugin - i need to kill someone for doing that when I specifically request another install dir...
<kamstrup> njpatel: so who do I need to kill for lp:unity installing into my homedir even when i set CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX?
<didrocks> kamstrup: well, I know who played a lot with compiz cmake… ;-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: I think that's compiz to detect the plugins TBH
<njpatel> kamstrup, smspillaz's neck is especially nice to hold during cmake issues
<didrocks> all the rest is installed elsewhere
<njpatel> kamstrup, it's autodetected from compiz's cmake stuff
<didrocks> just not the metadata and the plugin
<njpatel> kamstrup, -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=local is what defines installation of the plugin
<smspillaz> didrocks: nope
 * kamstrup needs to restart
<didrocks> smspillaz: you mean, you can install the metadata and the plugin wherever you want and compiz can detect it?
<didrocks> sounds "magical" :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: either to ~/.compiz or to $COMPIZ_PREFIX
<smspillaz> didrocks: I could make an install manifest file that goes in ~/.compiz or $COMPIZ_PREFIX (depending on the user?) so that you can install plugins anywhere you want
<smspillaz> but that sounds like more trouble than its worth
<didrocks> smspillaz: or we can maybe play with symlinks for now :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: I think in the CMakeLists.txt we should make COMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE default to package
<didrocks> smspillaz: hum, doesn't that set the prefix to /usr instead of /usr/local?
<smspillaz> didrocks: it sets it to CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX
<smspillaz> kamstrup: -DCOMPIZ_PLUGIN_INSTALL_TYPE=package
<smspillaz> we'll make it the default :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: oh? so that can be interested, as long as it doesn't install in /usr by default, I'm all for it :)
<kvalo> kamstrup: does vala have pop() for string[]?
<smspillaz> didrocks: sure
<kamstrup> kvalo: nope, strings and arrays are immutable afaic
<kamstrup> afaik
<kamstrup> wow, xchat has some really messed up rendering since the last round of x/compiz/theworld updates
<aquarius_> didrocks, njpatel, ping ;)
<didrocks> hey aquarius_
<aquarius_> didrocks, I'm having unity problems (specifically, it isn't starting :)) I don't have unity-place-applications or -files installed (I would have thought that an upgrade should pull them in, but it doesn't seem to have done). njpatel said I should come and talk to you
<didrocks> aquarius_: do you see the unity interface still or nothing at startup?
<aquarius_> didrocks, no unity interface at all.
<didrocks> aquarius_: ok, can you pastebin ~/.xsession-errors?
<aquarius_> didrocks, I killed compiz, metacity --replace, gnome-terminal, then unity --replace from inside that gnome-terminal...
<didrocks> or the output :)
<aquarius_> and the terminal window just went solid grey and nothing else happened :)
<aquarius_> no output. Will get xsession errors
<didrocks> aquarius_: ok, try to start your session, then go a tty, and paste the xsession-erros :)
<aquarius_> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/559455/
<didrocks> hum, weird, unityshell is loading, you don't have any ABI issue
<didrocks> aquarius_: do you have a .crash in /var/crash/ ?
<aquarius_> $ ls /var/crash
<aquarius_> compiz-gnome.0.crash
<aquarius_> _usr_bin_evince-thumbnailer.1001.crash
<aquarius_> _usr_lib_at-spi_at-spi-registryd.1001.crash
<aquarius_> _usr_lib_couchdb_bin_couchjs.1001.crash
<aquarius_> _usr_lib_evolution_e-addressbook-factory.1001.crash
<aquarius_> compiz-gnome. Hm.
<aquarius_> except that I believe that the compiz-gnome crash was on *installation*, not on running, and I fixed that with apt-get -f install. I think.
<didrocks> yeah, it's not that one
<didrocks> so… can you still
<didrocks> dpkg -l compiz, dpkg -l unity, dpkg -l compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<didrocks> smspillaz: look at the htorque's comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/682781
<aquarius_> ii  compiz         1:0.9.2.1+glib OpenGL window and compositing manager
<aquarius_> ii  compiz-fusion- 0.9.2.1-0ubunt Compiz Fusion plugins - main collection
<aquarius_> ii  unity          3.2.16-0ubuntu Interface for Ubuntu Desktop Edition
<aquarius_> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> aquarius_: apt-cache policy or bigger terminal for the two first one, please :)
<aquarius_> haha! oops :)
<aquarius_> compiz - 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop4-0ubuntu5, compiz-fusion-plugins-main                 0.9.2.1-0ubuntu8
<didrocks> all sounds fine then
<didrocks> aquarius_: and so, you still see compiz running at start?
<didrocks> aquarius_: do you have the same issue in the classic session?
<aquarius_> didrocks, don't know if I see compiz or not. I get my desktop background and that's it
<aquarius_> haven't tried the classic session...
<didrocks> aquarius_: can you try the classic session first? (that will help)
<aquarius_> didrocks, I can once I've finished all the other conversations I'm having about work and so can log out ;)
<didrocks> aquarius_: ok ;)
<smspillaz> didrocks: I'll look into it
<smspillaz> oh, I should mail you this patch
<smspillaz> I haven't tested it with unity yet (fixing another bug) but it should work
<kamstrup> smspillaz: i need your divine insight for a bit...
<kamstrup> smspillaz: can you off the bat tell which threads there are in compiz?
<didrocks> smspillaz: what patch?
<didrocks> the empathy one?
<smspillaz> kamstrup: there is only one
<kamstrup> smspillaz: ok glad to hear :-)
<kamstrup> smspillaz: I'm tracking down a most vicked deadlock and the less threads to track the better :-)
<smspillaz> kamstrup: ah yes :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: I mailed you the glib one. it is untested against unity though
<didrocks> smspillaz: didn't I ask you to test it? as It will take me 1h30 to rebuild everything for the ABI break for maybe nothing?
<smspillaz> don't have time right now :) I'm fixing another stacking bug
<didrocks> same here
<smspillaz> heh
<smspillaz> ok, it can wait then :p
<smspillaz> I'll just mail it to you for now
<didrocks> yeah, as we can't reproduce it anymore
<smspillaz> yeah
<smspillaz> well I mean, the backtrace you gave me last night was crashing in Glib::MainLoop::Run, so that gave me a good idea of what is going on
<smspillaz> in any case, this patch does not break anything
<didrocks> well, we don't know with unity
<smspillaz> yeah :)
<smspillaz> I will test that
<didrocks> and it's an ABI break again, so rebuilding everything :)
<smspillaz> :p
<didrocks> not sure it worth risking this now for alpha2
<didrocks> as long as we don't have bug report about people getting it
<smspillaz> didrocks: the workaround we've got now increases startup time
<smspillaz> that's the thing :/
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's been dropped since yesterday, you were there :)
<smspillaz> we dropped the workaround ?
<didrocks> there is still the other one for dconf and unity
<didrocks> right
<smspillaz> O.o
<smspillaz> urhg, ok, cannot figure out what's going with gnome-terminal
 * smspillaz drops that issue
<htorque> smspillaz: hi, about the empathy thing (bug 682781): the buddy list wasn't visible before applying the patch, so this could very well be a separate bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 682781 in Unity "empathy buggy list vanish when opened twice using the indicator" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682781
<htorque> smspillaz: it also seems not to happen after every workspace switch
<smspillaz> htorque: it is a similar bug
<smspillaz> I know what it is
<smspillaz> I'm just looking into why it happens now
<smspillaz> htorque: seems that the decoration window is being destroyed
<smspillaz> incorrectly
<smspillaz> htorque: will have a fix in 1 - 1.5h
<smspillaz> (if the bug isn't complicated, which I don't think it is)
<htorque> smspillaz: nice :-)
<smspillaz> I really need to write a workspace switcher for the 2D mode, that would make my life so much easier
<aquarius> didrocks, I confirm that I have the same problem with the classic desktop, so that suggests it's compiz. Also, I got a compiz crash complaint from apport, and so filled out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/709161
<didrocks> aquarius: oh nice, let's wait for a retrace then :)
<aquarius> didrocks, what's a retrace?
<aquarius> didrocks, is that where one of you guys runs a thing over my core dump? Or do I need to do that?
<didrocks> aquarius: exactly, you need to do nothing if the report is fine, let me look
<aquarius> didrocks, I'm happy to provide any more information you guys might need, as long as you don't try and make me actually fix the problem since my C-fu is weak ;)
<didrocks> aquarius: can you subscribe me and smspillaz to the bug report please? I don't know why I can't have access
<aquarius> didrocks, done. I think that might be because it said "this will contain your gdm logs, which might be sensitive information"
<didrocks> yeah, but I should as a core-dev have access to it… weird
<aquarius> didrocks, what sensitive information might it contain? If it's not *really* sensitive, I'm happy to mark the bug public.
<didrocks> aquarius: not sure, #ubuntu-x would know, I never saw sensitive information apart from your login name :)
<didrocks> hum, that's a new bug
<didrocks> smspillaz: maybe something to take into account quite seriously ^^
<didrocks> smspillaz: see the Stacktrace.txt file
<aquarius> didrocks, smspillaz, that file says that I don't have symbol info: would it be helpful if I installed some -dbg package or other and recreated the bug? Or do you have enough info from the bug already?
<smspillaz> htorque: try the patch I just attached on the bug report
 * smspillaz prepares for a long night
<smspillaz> didrocks: seems that one of my recent patches has reintroduce the stacking bug :/ tracing which one it is
<didrocks> aquarius: depends, do you have some time right now? :)
<smspillaz> dinner first though
<didrocks> smspillaz: sure, enjoy
<aquarius> didrocks, I have a little time; having a working desktop is important, so I can devote a small amount of time to it :)
<didrocks> aquarius: do you still have the .crash file in /var/crash/ ?
<didrocks> aquarius: you should still have the classic session (No Effect) as a backup :)
<didrocks> (it launches metacity)
<aquarius> didrocks, I have a _usr_bin_compiz.1001.crash file in /var/crash, yes
<didrocks> ok, nice
<didrocks> aquarius: so, apt-get install libglibmm-2.4-1c2a-dbgsym libglib2.0-0-dbg compiz-core-dbgsym compiz-plugins-dbgsym compiz-gnome-dbgsym libstartup-notification0-dbgsym
<didrocks> then apport-unpack /var/crash/_usr_bin_compiz.1001.crash /tmp/compizcrash
<didrocks> cd /tmp/compizcrash
<didrocks> gdb /usr/bin/compiz CoreDump
<didrocks> apply all thread bt full
<didrocks> and paste the output :)
<didrocks> (apport will do that for you on launchpad, but we can stil win some time doing it locally)
<aquarius> didrocks, none of those packages exist. :(
<aquarius> do I need some extra repo enabled?
<didrocks> aquarius: oh sorry, you need the ddeb repository
<didrocks> one sec
<didrocks> aquarius: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<didrocks> echo "deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com $(lsb_release -cs) main restricted universe multiverse" |
<didrocks> sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ddebs.list
<didrocks> then apt-get update…
<aquarius> didrocks, (gdb) apply all thread bt full
<aquarius> Undefined command: "apply".  Try "help".
<smspillaz|dinner> didrocks: I am hitting this hang too now
<smspillaz|dinner> let me try and apply this patch
<didrocks> smspillaz|dinner: this == aquarius' one?
<didrocks> aquarius: hang on, it's thread apply all bt full
<aquarius> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/559475/ is the output I think
<didrocks> aquarius: excellent :)
<smspillaz|dinner> didrocks: its the one where removing the workaround makes compiz hang on start
<didrocks> smspillaz|dinner: ^^
<didrocks> you mean, we are heading to add a third time my ugly workaround? :)
<smspillaz|dinner> didrocks: no, I'm going to try my solution
<didrocks> smspillaz|dinner: ok, then maybe we can propose it to aquarius to confirm it works (I'll prepare the packages in a ppa)
<smspillaz|dinner> yeah
<smspillaz|dinner> didrocks: let me see if it works here first! :)
<didrocks> sure
<smspillaz|dinner> so to add a new patch to series, I need to bzr bd-do; export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches; quilt-push -f 100_fix_mainloop.patch; quilt refresh; exit 0 right?
<aquarius> hooray, I shall be running not *just* alpha packages from natty, but also not-even-released PPA packages! I am so cool. OMG I'M GOING SO FAST OH F***
<aquarius> :-)
<smspillaz|dinner> with patches from the upstreams themselves
<smspillaz|dinner> your request is important to us :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: nooo!
<smspillaz> I didn't really have dinner, that was a false alarm from lurking parents :p
<didrocks> aquarius: well, oneconf is crashing because of desktopcouch right now, do you want to trade? :p
<didrocks> smspillaz: ahah :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: so
<didrocks> smspillaz: bzr bd-do; export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches;
<aquarius> didrocks, touché ;)
<didrocks> quilt new 100_fix_mainloop.patch ; quilt add <every files you will touch>
<didrocks> quilt refresh
<didrocks> exit 0
<didrocks> aquarius: héhé ;)
<smspillaz> didrocks: by "every files you will touch, you mean every file in the src right?
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, the file that will be affected by your patch
<smspillaz> sure
 * smspillaz does that
<didrocks> (do that before applying your patch!)
<didrocks> there is another solution with edit-patch as a wrapper but I don't want to trouble you with yet-another-way :)
<smspillaz> didrocks: I'm getting dpkg-source: error: cannot read compiz-0.9.2.1+glibmainloop4/debian/patches/100_fix_mainloop.patch: after bzr bd
<smspillaz> did I miss something?
<didrocks> smspillaz: bzr add?
<smspillaz> didrocks: ah, right :P
<didrocks> :)
<smspillaz> do I need to do that in bzr bd-do ?
<didrocks> no, after exit 0
<smspillaz> argh :/ even when applying this patch using quilt it still fails to apply
<didrocks> smspillaz: on all files?
<smspillaz> yeah
<didrocks> that's because quilt is expecting -p1
<didrocks> not -p0
<smspillaz> didrocks: right
<didrocks> and git diff generate -p0
<smspillaz> so how do I fix that? :)
<smspillaz> I'm using git format-patch
<didrocks> quite easily, sed to prepend "foo"
<didrocks> yeah, git format-patch is doing the same
<didrocks> well, prepend "foo/" even :)
<smspillaz> my bash skills are not exactly brilliant :)
<smspillaz> so sed -e foo/ 100_fix_mainloop.patch ?
<didrocks> hum… no :)
<didrocks> can you pastebin the patch?
<smspillaz> sure
<smspillaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559484/
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's already in -p1 format
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, it should work without any issue
<smspillaz> hrm ok, it doesn't seem to apply
<didrocks> smspillaz: ok, just bzr revert
<didrocks> then cp <your_patch> debian/patches/100_fix_mainloop.patch
<didrocks> echo 100_fix_mainloop.patch >> debian/patches/series
<didrocks> bzr add
<didrocks> bzr bd
<didrocks> just to ensure it doesn't apply first :)
<smspillaz> yeah, it doesn't apply
<didrocks> ok, so now
<didrocks> bzr bd-do
<didrocks> quilt push -f 100_fix_mainloop.patch
<smspillaz> it fails
<didrocks> do some chunks applies or it's rejected everywhere?
<smspillaz> it's rejected everywhere
<didrocks> hum, weird, let me try there
<smspillaz> ok
<didrocks> smspillaz: can you pastebin to pastebin.com or somewhere I can download the file without credentials? (hard in wget…)
<didrocks> smspillaz: ?
<smspillaz> sure
<smspillaz> didrocks: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0VsiM4Mk
<didrocks> smspillaz: excellent, thanks! :)
<didrocks> ahah, I needed to remove some html, but it's fine :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: it doesn't fail on every file
<didrocks> smspillaz: just some chunks don't apply
<didrocks> smspillaz: so, it's as yesterday, just reapply them manually
<didrocks> bzr bd-do
<didrocks> quilt push -fa
<didrocks> -> reject
<didrocks> look at all the .rej files
<didrocks> reinject the changes in each file
<didrocks> quilt refresh
<didrocks> exit 0
<smspillaz> what do you mean by "reinject the changes in each file? "
<smspillaz> that was at 1am for me, I don't remember much :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: like, look at the .rej file, see what should be added back to the file
<smspillaz> and then?
<didrocks> smspillaz: it's reject because it can't apply the patch (something in the context changed)
<didrocks> so edit the files to add them
<didrocks> once all changes are back in the files
<didrocks> quilt refresh
<didrocks> exit 0
<didrocks> bzr bd
<smspillaz> since ah right!
<smspillaz> *ah right!
<didrocks> :)
<smspillaz> so quilt will automatically fix the patch
<didrocks> not automatically?
<didrocks> you make the change in the files
<didrocks> then, quilt refresh
<didrocks> -> this will regenerate a new patch based on your manual changes
<smspillaz> right
<smspillaz> gotta run
<smspillaz> didrocks: so this is weird - I edit the files and then quilt says "nothing to patch"
<smspillaz> I hate this bloody thing
<didrocks> smspillaz: did you quilt push -fa first?
<smspillaz> didrocks: I just reset everthing and did it all again and it worked ^_^
 * smspillaz hugs didrocks 
<didrocks> smspillaz: nice! ;)
<htorque> smspillaz: no luck with that patch: window buttons still vanish and even with the windows buttons showing up i now cannot move the window
<htorque> (that is, after the first workspace switch)
<smspillaz> htorque: works fine here
<smspillaz> htorque: with the window buttons showing up can you post your xwininfo -root -all again ?
<htorque> smspillaz, oh... probably it's not enough to just run 'patch --dry-run ...' *facepalm*
<smspillaz> lol
<smspillaz> if that patch works I will push it upstream
<smspillaz> oh gawd patches everywhere!
<smspillaz> I wonder if there's any way to make bzr bd use -j$somethingridiculous
<smspillaz> htorque: yeah, I'm not getting the bug here with my patch
<htorque> smspillaz, fine here too :-)
<smspillaz> cool
<smspillaz> didrocks: another incoming patch for you :)_
<smspillaz> didrocks: I'm wondering if we should just re-sync with master, we're carrying a lot of patches which are just all the commits being backported
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, not now
<didrocks> like, not before alpha2, that would be crazy
<smspillaz> yeah, A2 time
<didrocks> just after, right
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> sure
<didrocks> just put me a list of patches to apply
<didrocks> with the empathy fix
<smspillaz> heh, ok :)
<didrocks> and your mainloop :)
<smspillaz> the empathy fix is 2 patches
<didrocks> then, we will resync with master once you merge the glib branch
<smspillaz> I'm going to have a stab at 693441 and the u-w-d bugs
<smspillaz> bug 693441
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 693441 in virt-manager (Ubuntu) "[natty] Some virt-manager dialogs fail to appear" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693441
<smspillaz> ok, I am not getting that bug
<didrocks> smspillaz: did you fix the mainloop issue?
<smspillaz> waiting for everyting to rebuild
<didrocks> ok ;)
<smspillaz> argh I hate apport
<smspillaz> why does it insist on sitting there and telling me about every single crash that's happened on my system in the past 3 years every 10 seconds?
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, that's because we don't have a systray in unity
<smspillaz> that's true
<smspillaz> its still _really_ annoying
<smspillaz> is there any way I can turn it off for everything *but* compiz? :p
<didrocks> smspillaz: there is a blacklist property, right
<didrocks> but you can remove what's in /var/crash/
 * kenvandine waits to pounce on tedg
<didrocks> smspillaz: is it built now?
<smspillaz> didrocks: still waiting
<didrocks> smspillaz: waow, because you build everything in a row?
<smspillaz> ABI break baby
<smspillaz> they should make a movie about me
<smspillaz> "Honey I broke the ABI!"
<didrocks> like with every single commit :)
<smspillaz> ok, all done
<smspillaz> but before I test lets see if I can nut out this u-w-d bug
<rodrigo_> njpatel, where does the panel service write its log (g_debug, g_warning, etc) to?
<rodrigo_> well, njpatel or anyone who knows :-)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: in the output
<didrocks> ~/.xsession-errors then
<rodrigo_> didrocks, no, nothing on .xsession-errors
<didrocks> oh the service
<didrocks> sorry
<rodrigo_> I wanted to look at some debugging messages from the last try
<didrocks> hum, not sure for that one, but you can launch it ourself if needed
<rodrigo_> I'm adding code to write to a log file
<didrocks> I was thinking seb128 wanted to do it?
<rodrigo_> oh, seb128?
<didrocks> just ensure not duplicating the work :)
<didrocks> well, he wanted to it for the compiz plugin part AFAIK
<janimo_> didrocks, please consider bug 708928 when doing a new upload of gnome-session, I hope it is enough to allow unity-2d run without too many deps
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 708928 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "recommend unity-2d" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708928
<janimo_> is jaytaoko around these days?
<didrocks> janimo_: no, I can't do that
<janimo_> does anyone else know of a nice rectangle painting testcase in nux ( he showed it at the rally) which I cannot see in the sources
<didrocks> janimo_: putting is as a gnome-session recommends will bring it on the CD
<didrocks> and that's not the plan, neither we have the space
<janimo_> didrocks : even if it is an alternate recommends?
<didrocks> will bring qt and all friends
<didrocks> janimo_: alternate to what?
<janimo_> right now it is gnome-panel | unity
<janimo_> I was thinking of adding | unity-2d
<didrocks> hum, that can maybe work, I need to make some tests
<didrocks> janimo_: not sure how the seeds will work with that
<didrocks> janimo_: I'll give it a try after alpha2
<janimo_> ok, it should work if I understand Recommends correctly
<janimo_> didrocks, ok thanks
<didrocks> janimo_: Recommends will work, the CD builder, not sure
<didrocks> so trying to not break alpha2, but just after, sure :)
<janimo_> ok, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<janimo_> although I am pretty usre it should work, plenty of other Suggest Recommend fields in packages on the CD and only the seeded alternative is on the image
<arow> would it be appropriate to ask questions about soundmenu indicator extensions in here?
<kenvandine> tedg, yay... you fixed the tests in dbus-test-runner
<tedg> kenvandine, Woot!
<kenvandine> tedg, can you do a 0.0.3 release?
<tedg> kenvandine, Sure
<kenvandine> i'll push my packaging branch in a few
<arow> ronoc: do you know if there are any plans to upgrade the soundmenu in maverick to the third version, and if not, what is the client registration process like for the 5.0.x version?
<ronoc> arow, I don't think so to be honest. I need to write some docs on the Maverick version.
<ronoc> one sec I'll see if I can muster something
<arow> cool, thanks
<kenvandine> tedg, lp:~ubuntu-desktop/dbus-test-runner/ubuntu
<kenvandine> tedg, can you figure out why the tests hang in pbuilder?
<tedg> kenvandine, Working on that :)
<kenvandine> ok, so you've reproduced it?
<ronoc> arow, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu#Registration%20process
<ronoc> aquarius, updated registration docs to cover Maverick also
<ronoc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu#Registration%20process
<arow> great, this looks really helpful, thanks again
<and471> ronoc, thanks as well, that will be useful for me in the future :)
<ronoc> no probs
<aquarius> ronoc, good work!
<ronoc> aquarius, so I need to do a dbus method to all clients to change the title of their entry dynamically
<ronoc> to enable all ..
<ronoc> how about 'set-media-player-title (string desktop-name, string new_title)
<ronoc> aquarius, ^
<aquarius> ronoc, well...the spec ays that you're allowed to add something new to your title, not that you're allowed to totally overwrite it?
<ronoc> one sec
<ronoc> aquarius, okay well in that case I think it would probably be best for the client to send the full string
<ronoc> concatenating might not work too well
<aquarius> ronoc, yeah, but then I can do something unspecced, which means that I can change my client's name to Banshee if I want :)
<ronoc> aquarius, not if I did a match on the name given on the desktop file
<ronoc> and the first word of the string provided
<ronoc> this would ensure we are altering the title for the right player
<aquarius> ronoc, well, I suppose -- so you're suggesting that for Ubuntu One Music, I pass my string as "Ubuntu One Music (connecting)"? And if I pass just "(connecting)", you'll ignore it because it doesn't begin with the right name?
<ronoc> yes
<aquarius> ronoc, that's quite annoying, especially in a world with translated names in it -- the point of using the desktop file name is that the name of the app gets translated in the desktop files
<ronoc> aquarius, so we have the option of two dbusmethod or one
<ronoc> aquarius, ah I hadn't thought of that sorry
<ronoc> even though not many players names are translated
<aquarius> ronoc, yeah, but they *ought* to be -- especially ones like "Ubuntu One Music". ("Banshee" is just a name, so that doesn't get translated :))
<ronoc> aquarius, indeed
<ronoc> aquarius, okay so two dbusmethods - one for adding the amendment and another to reset it
<tedg> ronoc, If you're using the name out of the desktop file you need to ensure you're using the right translation domain.  That's also in the desktop file, but can be a bit tricky to use.
<tedg> ronoc, There's code in libindicator that does it for the action items.
<aquarius> ronoc, do we need two? surely to reset the amendment you just add an amendment of "" ?
<ronoc> tedg, cool good to know, I plan to use the name of the desktop file which is exposed in the mpris root interface
<ronoc> aquarius, i prefer to be explicit
<aquarius> ronoc, so what happens if I set an amendment of "" ?
<aquarius> i suggest it will do the same thing as resetting the amendment, whch means you have two different ways of doing the same thing :)
<ronoc> aquarius, yeah but it's more about api semantics, calling amendment with an empty string smells as opposed to just calling reset()
<ronoc> just a thought
<ronoc> amend-media-player-title (string mpris-desktop-file-name, string amendment)
<ronoc> aquarius, was going to go for pint. let me know you thoughts over email.
<ronoc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/709367
<ronoc> so you can track it, will do this early next week
<aquarius> ronoc, excellent, cheers
<ronoc> and good w/end all ...
<didrocks> aquarius: ok, I have the same issue than you for compiz on my netbook, I'll try and push to my ppa the package with my workaround
<aquarius> didrocks, aha, good, I'm glad it's not just me :)
<didrocks> aquarius: I'm not that glad TBH, but good for you, yeah :-)
<kenvandine> seb128, lp:~ken-vandine/geoclue/splitoutproviders and lp:~ken-vandine/+junk/geoclue-providers/
<kenvandine> seb128, can you look over those
<kenvandine> tedg, dbus-test-runner still seems to be hanging in pbuilder
<kenvandine> hasnt' timed out yet... but it seems hung
<tedg> kenvandine, Is the output somewhere?
<kenvandine> no
<tedg> kenvandine, It was hanging because it was failing to launch something.
<tedg> kenvandine, Did all the tasks get run?
<kenvandine> doesn't look like anything
<kenvandine> /usr/bin/make  check-TESTS
<kenvandine> make[3]: Entering directory `/tmp/buildd/dbus-test-runner-0.0.3/tests'
<kenvandine> and that is the first time it hit the tests dir
 * kenvandine needs to eat, bbiab
<didrocks> aquarius: made 5 startup in both my netbook which were crashing and the workaround fix it
<didrocks> so, my workaround wants to live it seems, we dumped it 3 times without any success
<aquarius> didrocks, hooray for undying workarounds!
<didrocks> aquarius: heh, especially bad ones :)
<didrocks> aquarius: ok, uploading it to natty (again)
<tedg> kenvandine, Do you have GIR-ifying IDO on your TODO list?
<aquarius> didrocks, I will be happy to test it when it's available
<didrocks> aquarius: just wait for new compiz and that should do it :)
<didrocks> work on both my netbook
<didrocks> aquarius: is your computer quite slow?
<didrocks> trying to find the common denominator for this issue
<aquarius> didrocks, I don't think it's quite slow, but maybe it is and everyone else has a cray or something. 3989.97 bogomips, according to /proc/cpuinfo.
<didrocks> bogomips: 3994.64
<didrocks> here
<kenvandine> tedg, i don't
<kenvandine> but i suppose we need that
<kenvandine> tedg, let me just say it... grrrr :-D
<kenvandine> seb128, did you see my geoclue branches?
<kenvandine> tedg, any thoughts on the dbus-test-runner tests?
<seb128> kenvandine, well I read it but I'm just back and I don't think I will work on that this week
<seb128> it's 7:30pm on friday there
<kenvandine> seb128, no worries
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i'll remind you on monday :-D
<seb128> ok
<seb128> does it block anything you need to upload?
<kenvandine> indicator-datetime
<kenvandine> but that isn't broken... so ok
<tedg> kenvandine, No thoughts, it's weird they're not even running.
<kenvandine> the eds stuff would be nice though
<seb128> there is a new tarball?
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> can you just upload the geoclue thing?
<tedg> kenvandine, The tarball doesn't have klattimer's eds stuff yet, it's causing some weird bugs.
<kenvandine> seb128, i would rather have a review... plus i won't upload indicator-datetime until geoclue goes to main
<kenvandine> seb128, tedg: so without eds in it... even less of a rush
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, yeah, you will not get mir etc today
<kenvandine> right
<seb128> will do the review on monday before you start your day
<kenvandine> we can look at it monday
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> tedg, weird bugs in indicators? never :-p
<seb128> did you fix the duplicate entries one btw?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> that one is annoying!
<kenvandine> tedg, yeah... we're talking to you!
<tedg> There is no bug
<tedg> There is no bug
<tedg> There is no bug
<tedg> There is no bug
<kenvandine> seb128, the menu parsing stuff was a higher priority... but i'll make tedg's life hell until he fixes it
<tedg> :)
<kenvandine> 1600x1200 here and my messaging menu is too long to fit on the screen!
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> and xchat-gnome is at the bottom... so i can never see when someone highlights me!
<seb128> but agreed for the parsing so other can help on testing and debugging the appmenu now
<seb128> while ted fixes the other issues
 * kenvandine will make gwibber-service restart itself every 5 minutes so tedg can feel the pain
<kenvandine> "_
<kenvandine> :) even
<tedg> kenvandine, It does that already :-/
<kenvandine> tedg, bah!  i don't believe you... there is no bugs :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Half the time clicking on links causes it to crash for me.  Or open in the message view.
<kenvandine> actually the culprit for me is empathy, been restarting that a lot lately
<kenvandine> i have like 30 chat entries
<arow> bus = dbus.service.BusName("org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.myPlayer", bus=dbus.SessionBus())
<arow> does anyone have any idea why this line might make Python output an error ^
<arow> I've imported dbus
<arow> error is: AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'service'
<kklimonda> arow: there is no service in dbus/__init__.py
<kklimonda> (this answer, while being a proper one, is also completely useless ;))
<kklimonda> arow: import dbus.service should help
#ayatana 2011-01-29
<Amaranth> *rage*
<Amaranth> There is a gap when snapping a window next to the launcher
<Amaranth> arg, it does it on bottom too
<evfool> hi all
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<Omega> I'm going to start using natty as my main machine starting today.
<spikeb> oh dear
#ayatana 2011-01-30
<rbnswartz> Hey jcastro you around?
<arow> does anyone here know much about registering a program to the soundmenu?
<arow> I've already read the soundmenu wiki page back to front
<arow> and my program seems to do everything it says there to register, yet it doesn't appear on the soundmenu
<jcastro> rbnswartz: hi
<jcastro> what's up
<rbnswartz> Do you know what happend to DBO? And I have a question regaurding proper programming.
<jcastro> he's usually not around on weekends
<jcastro> I recommend mailing ayatana-dev in this case
<jcastro> though he'll be around in like an hour and a half for our #ubuntu-classroom session
<rbnswartz> I sent him an email but his email inbox must be rather large.
<rbnswartz> Anyway onto my proper programming question.
<rbnswartz> I'm hoping the bug I was working on a month ago is still open though it is marked as in progress ( hence my need to get a hold of DBO to find out if it is marked a such for me). I need to be able to change a private variable in one class from another. What would be the best method? Change it to public or make a function to change it?
<rbnswartz> jcastro ^^
<jcastro> no clue
<rbnswartz> on what part?
<rbnswartz> jcastro ?
<arow> does anyone know when ronoc is usually around?
<coz_> good day all
<brad_> bluetooth keyboard and mouse will pair, but won't control the Unity interface.  Is there additional setup required?
<smspillaz> Amaranth: the gap between the window and the launcher is caused by unity-window-decorator
<smspillaz> Amaranth: since it has to expand the frame window that the client is reparented into
<Amaranth> smspillaz: arg
<smspillaz> Amaranth: what I'm going to do is tweak the decoration property spec somewhat to allow for a frame requested area and an "effective" input area
<smspillaz> well, I've done that
<smspillaz> I just need to work out the bugs
<smspillaz> so hopefully that will make A2
<smspillaz> Amaranth: it will also fix the problem where the window visually "shifts" as the decoration gets created
<smspillaz> because right now it shifts once and then shifts again
<nexeh> Hello, im not sure if this channel is the best place for this question but lets give it a shot
<nexeh> I have no sound in Ubuntu 10.04. Hardware shows up in sound preferences but nothing under input or output tabs. this was working previously and is something i most likely messed up... i could use some help. i have attached useful info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560302/
<spikeb> #ubuntu would be better
<nexeh> Bummer, im in there to.. the last couple days there hasnt been much support in there.. i end up awnsering more questions then anything else... which i dont mind at all but can't find anyone to even acknoledge my question
<arow> nexeh: if you don't mind a somewhat drastic solution, you could try replacing alsa with oss4
<arow> though you'd probably be better figuring out what it is you messed up
<arow> unless you really want oss4
<nexeh> you know... i think i was messing around in that area tring to get a game to start working.. so maybe im stuck between oss and alsa
<nexeh> im not to picky
<nexeh> i and google the differences but and tricky things i should know about making the switch?
<arow> well, I think it's become more integrated since I last used it (haven't on this install (maverick))
<arow> though I dunno if it works with pulseaudio now or not
<arow> aside from compatibility with a few programs though, most users shouldn't notice the difference with oss4
<arow> most of the differences are behind the scenes
<arow> though some people say oss4 has better sound quality, and there are some enthusiast sound cards that require
<arow> *it
<akshatj> how to I manually start the panel and launcher?
<arow> you could try the command gnome-panel
<arow> if you can't access the terminal, press alt+f2 to open a "run" dialog
<akshatj> arow: but it starts the normal panel and I want the unity panel and launcher
<arow> oh
<arow> you can do it from the login screen
<akshatj> arow: I am logged in to the unity session in natty and the panel and launcher are not showing up
<arow> akshatj: that's strange, have you changed any settings since the last time it worked?
<arow> or is this the first time you're running natty?
<akshatj> arow: I just updated and the X segfaulted
<akshatj> so I switched to an older version
<akshatj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677834&page=2
<arow> akshatj: I'm afraid this is probably out of my scope
<arow> my only guess, and it's not a very educated one, is that some settings may have been changed when the system couldn't find the version of X it was looking for
<arow> I hope someone else here can help you, sorry
<m_conley_away> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley_away
<m_conley_away> chrisccoulson: hey - I've got some info on that segfault
<chrisccoulson> oh, excellent :)
<m_conley_away> chrisccoulson: (for the globalmenu-extension w Lightning)
<m_conley_away> chrisccoulson: so the extension seems to go through the menubar nodes, addign menuSeparators, menuItems, etc
<m_conley_away> but if it sees something it doesn't recognize - for example, an observes tag, it flips out.
<chrisccoulson> ah, i did think that it would fall over if it hits a node that it can't handle
<m_conley_away> chrisccoulson:  It's a small fix - cool if I submit a patch on Launchpad?
<chrisccoulson> but i didn't realise that we were already hitting that
<m_conley_away> chrisccoulson: (not too familiar with patch submission with you Canonical folk.  :) )
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sure. that would be great.
<chrisccoulson> you can branch it, and then propose a merge
<chrisccoulson> thanks! :-)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: np.  Were you hitting any other issues with it?  After I got it working, it's pretty slick.  :)  Good work!
<chrisccoulson> i haven't really hit any other issues yet. the only thing i need to look at this week is bug 710149, but that only really affects firefox
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 710149 in Global menubar extension "Underscores in bookmark names are displayed as mnemonics" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710149
<chrisccoulson> and i think that's really a bug in another part of the stack, but i'm not entirely sure yet
<chrisccoulson> we basically have to embed the mnemonics in the menu label (eg, "_File"), but if we really have an underscore in the label, there doesn't seem to be a way to actually display it as an underscore
<m_conley> I see
<m_conley> did you want me to look at that?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, feel free to if you have time :)
<chrisccoulson> i bet if you have a look on launchpad through the bugs for appmenu-gtk or indicator-appmenu, you might already find that a similar bug affects other browsers (like epiphany)
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure someone else must have experienced it before
<chrisccoulson> but it would be good to fix it
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: Alright, cool - I'll take a peek.
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: np
<chrisccoulson> also, if you have any questions about other parts of the stack, tedg is a good person to talk to. he normally hangs out here during the week
<m_conley> awesome, thanks. :)
<chrisccoulson> we should probably ask him about that bug first - he might have an answer for it already ;)
<m_conley> alright, will do
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i've got 2 dead buttons on my launcher in unity now, after running unity-2d earlier :/
<chrisccoulson> anyone knows where unity stores those?
<chrisccoulson> it's not in dconf is it?
<nmarques> How can I debug if Unity is loading all the required compiz plugins and the best way to launch it from a gnome2 session ?
#ayatana 2012-01-23
<hamax> hi
<hamax> is anyone here familiar with BAMF?
<hamax> I can't find any documentation
<thumper> hamax: you'd want DBO or Trevinho
<thumper> hamax: what are you after exactly?
<hamax> thumper: thanks, i figured it out
<thumper> ok
<hamax> i wanted unity 2d panel to display window name and title
<hamax> now I'm fighting with disabling panel on second screen
<hamax> it almost works, but xmonad thinks it's still there or something
<greyback> hamax: hey, I'm a unity-2d dev
<hamax> greyback: great
<greyback> hamax: :) I'm curious as to what you're doing
<hamax> i don't want panel on my second screen :)
<greyback> I see :)
<hamax> and i commented out the loop in panel manager
<hamax> it works
 * thumper mumbles "design says you do"
<greyback> yep, that should do
<hamax> but xmonad still thinks it's there
 * greyback didn't hear anything
<greyback> hamax: it's kinda late where I am now, can I catch you tomorrow?
<hamax> greyback: no problem
<greyback> hamax: we can have a look at it then tomorrow (also when I've my MM setup)
<hamax> greyback: thanks
#ayatana 2012-01-24
<greyback> hamax: note, I very much doubt we'll accept a patch for this. Design wouldn't like it
<greyback> hamax: no prob :)
<greyback> just ping me if you see me
<hamax> greyback: oh, it just for my use case
<greyback> hamax: yep grand, just thought I should mention it ;)
<hamax> but I know some people that would want it in the options :P
<greyback> lol why did I see that coming :D
<hamax> hehe
<greyback> ok I'm gonna pass out. Night all
<hamax> night
<jo-erlend> there's no session menu in the 12.04 lightdm greeter. How do I switch to another session? I'd like to test Unity 2D.
<mhall119> jo-erlend: it's not where it was in 11.10?
<jo-erlend> mhall119, it isn't at all.
<mhall119> jo-erlend: ask in #ubuntu-unity
<mhall119> we're phasing out this channel in favor of that one
<jo-erlend> yes, I noticed that and did.
<mhall119> cool
<Andy80> hi
<hamax> does anyone know where is ShowAllWorkspaces defined?
<hamax> where is the code that generates this view
<mhall119> hamax: please join #ubuntu-unity and ask there instead
<hamax> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> tedg: how does an application author give "hints" to the HUD?
<mhall119> also, please join #ubuntu-unity
<tedg> mhall119, It's just a xml file that is put in /usr/share
<tedg> mhall119, I think we might need to set up a pkgconfig rule or something for them.
<tedg> mhall119, Though I haven't thought that far through it yet :-)
<mhall119> tedg: I'm going to be working on a wiki page for HUD, can I include some info about that?
<mhall119> I'll also be talking about it during ubuntu developer week next week
<tedg> mhall119, Woot!
<tedg> mhall119, So the best description (for normal people) that I have is in my blog post.
<tedg> mhall119, You're ofcourse welcome to steal all of that.
<tedg> mhall119, I think that we shoudl probably document a little more clearly what the parts are.
<tedg> mhall119, I'm curious if we shouldn't make a script or a tool or something ot make the packaging/releasing of the files easier on developers
<tedg> mhall119, I'm not sure what that'd look like though :-/
<mhall119> tedg: it's definitely something we can talk to quickly devs about adding to their templates
<mhall119> or makig a new debhelper script for it
<tedg> mhall119, Oh, another thing that isn't documented anywhere you should know :-)  There's a "hud-verify-app-info" tool that will verify the files.
<mhall119> is hud-cli something used by HUD devs/testers, or also for app developers
<tedg> mhall119, devs/testers
<mhall119> tedg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/HUD if you could fill in sections
<mhall119> tedg: #ayatana is going to be shut down and redirected to #ubuntu-unity in the next day or two
<mhall119> we're trying to move all conversation to that channel
<tedg> :-/
<bil21al> hey unity people a bug present i have installed the unity hud but i am not be able to report the bug it sayd  remove the third party  pakages.what i do ?
<bernie> why not Super + cursor to switch virtual screens?
<bernie> ctrl + alt is not used for much else in unity, it seems inconsistent
<mhall119> bernie: probably for consistency with past versions of Ubuntu
<bernie> mhall119: i guess compiz doesn't support setting two hotkeys for the same action :-/
<mhall119> I don't think anything supports that
<mhall119> oh wait, I have it backwards
<mhall119> but still, Idon't think anything supports that
<mhall119> gnome2 didn't, IIRC
<bernie> mhall119: hey, would it be possible to make the workspace switcher icon go away if the expo plugin is not enabled in compiz?
<bernie> on my desktop, it's just a dead icon that seems broken...
<mhall119> bernie: I don't know, ask in #ubuntu-unity, that's where all the dicussion happens these days
<bernie> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> np
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, ping
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: pong
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hey, how was your break and the sprint?
<jaytaoko> was great!
<jaytaoko> and the sprint was very good! to start the year!
<bschaefer> awesome!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: how are you?
<bschaefer> Good!
<bschaefer> heard you had a branch out for TextEntry
<bschaefer> hows getting the imcontext working in TextEntry?
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: yes, I the code with an updated TextEntry and the imput method code. But I haven't been able to test the input method yet
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: would you like to have a look?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, I would love to do that. As im working on another ibus bug and your code has the potential of removing this bug!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ok, so let me prepare a branch and I will send it your way. thanks!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, did you have to use the IBUS_ENABLE_SYNC_MODE env var?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, and sweet!
#ayatana 2012-01-25
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, as that env var is the cause of the bug in unity because the Korean IM has a bug in it...
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I tried with  IBUS_ENABLE_SYNC_MODE  but I wasn't quite sure what I was doing...
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I am actually looking forward to your inputs on this.
<jono> folks, just to let you know - we are re-directing this channel to #ubuntu-unity
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yeah what the IBUS_ENABLE_SYNC_MODE does is tell ibus to push ALL key events through the IM engine; then if that fails it pushs it through gkt_filter_keypress
<bschaefer> or XIM if you are using that with ibus
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, otherwise if it isn'
<bschaefer> t set it goes through an aysnc method in ibus and unity cant handle normal text because it never gets through gtk_filter_keypress
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I see
<jaytaoko> thanks for this update
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yeah, I spent last week digging though ibus and ibus-hangul...
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, the bug with that env var is for Korean when the IM engine doesn't handle a key event it sends it to gtk_filter_keypress before it commit the preedit (causing a space to commit before the preedit)
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: ah!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, so I would much rather get this working in nux then going upstream to fix bugs in all the korean im engines...
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: this is my first foray into input method. I have found the documentation was not helping much.
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: but it seems you know a great deal more than I do
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, yeah input methods are very annoying I spent a lot of time working with njpatel on it with unity; and I couldnt find any helpful documentation
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, haha, its because ibus seems to hate unity!
<bschaefer> maybe it will like nux
<jaytaoko> lets hope so:-D
<bschaefer> and lets hope I know enough now to help!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: well more eyes on the matter is always a good thing
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, that is very true! Im really curious how the code looks with out using GTK
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I am preparing a branch, you will find out soon!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, sweet! Im installing ibus and stuff from source right now so no rush. (Finally re installed ubuntu with the new daily build)
<bschaefer> from 11.10 haha
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, well ibus also uses X11 (instead of gtk) to handle input through XIM, so Im guessing that is what nux will have to be doing!
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: yes, nux relies on X11 , however, I don't remember using XIM in the input method code...
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: this could be a problem them
<jaytaoko> then
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hmm I think that is what ibus uses if useing X11 rather then gtk
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, so I dont think you need to have any XIM code but Im not sure. It is something I can look at
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, since unity uses the gtk method it would be good to try and push it through the ibuses X11 code
<bschaefer> as IBUS_ENABLE_SYNC_MODE works correctly if using the X11 code. Ibus is pretty interesting on how it handles things
<bschaefer> cd
<bschaefer> ops
<Cimi> me
#ayatana 2012-01-26
<popey> mhall119: time to set a forward and clear this channel?
<sbte> mhall119, I think this page should be adjusted? http://unity.ubuntu.com/contact-us/
<mhall119> popey: yes please
<mhall119> sbte: thanks, I'm making a list of places that still use #ayatana
<mhall119> popey: who can give me admin access to unity.u.c?
<popey> i tried to file a bug against that web page
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/922160
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 922160 in Launchpad itself "Get 'not allowed' when filing a bug against ubuntu-website" [Critical,Triaged]
<popey> which was annoying ☺
<popey> I'd suspect Matt Nuzum
<mhall119> Matt's not webmaster anymore
<popey> mhall119: dunno who is
<mhall119> popey: jcastro gave me access
<mhall119> popey: can we put the redirect in place today?
<popey> mhall119: sure can
<mhall119> popey: are you the man to do that?
<popey> i probably have access, dunno if I have the knowledge
#ayatana 2015-01-22
<dgm816> is this the main place to discuss papercuts?
<dgm816> trying to find something to do to help.. but wasn't sure if this is the place
